# Ways to prove you are a ringer (Merged Multiple Times)



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 23, 2001)

*Ways to prove u r a "ringer"!*

this one was on the old forum before it got sacked. it's pretty 
explanatory.lets see how many we can think of!

1)you have over 100 posts in one month on a tolkien forum
2)Parents threaten over and over again to sack LOTR book and password computer.
3)find yourself daydreaming about ME in every class


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 23, 2001)

Wow, i'm a ringer! My parents threw the books out the window, and then i jumped out after it. On a history question, Who counquered Egypt and was from Macadonia I wrote Melkor. AND, i posted some 200 posts in a month.

jk. I only fulfil the posts thing. I never daydream bout me, in school, to busy with work and talking. And i;m tormenting my parents so as to get a special edition of LoTR.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 23, 2001)

LOL, they were like so pissed when i saw the vma trailer they threane\tend to passsword my internetn and sack the precious.all my classes are like boring and easy so i just sit back and pretend to listen


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 23, 2001)

4)In the middle of the night and/or on vacation compose ballads basen on LOTR
5)you plan to wear the Frodo lives tee on day lotr opens for heck of it.


----------



## Kementari (Sep 23, 2001)

6) You don't trust ANY doctors unless they know what "athelas" is (and the can say it Valinorian)

7) During a blackout you sing to Elebereth

8) Your parakeet speaks Quenya!

9) You sing to trees to see if they wake up

10) The message on your answering machine is: Elen sila lummen omentevilo


----------



## Kementari (Sep 23, 2001)

O! the first time I read LoTR (about 3 years ago), my parents did use "taking away your hobbit books" as a threat


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 23, 2001)

Guilty, guilty, and yes, guilty, especially to the tree thing


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 23, 2001)

i still have to learn quenya and sinadraian.
7)have friends abandon you at lunch when you go for third chourus of road goes on forever.
8)while reading LOTR on shelobs lair chapter in class you scream "Die Gollum to yourself while making a disgruntled face.
thats funny kem


----------



## Kementari (Sep 23, 2001)

14)You are the #1 top poster on this forum!

Lol, Dengen!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 23, 2001)

thats a sign.
15)you go on an adventure inwhich you have no clue where to go and pack one saltine cracker.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 23, 2001)

This is my attempt
16)Your friends run away when you ride your bike which you painted white and claim you are the "grey pilgrim" on "shadowfax" of to fight the "dark power".


----------



## Uminya (Sep 23, 2001)

17) Your Tolkien friends always complain because you "speak in riddles like Gandalf."


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 23, 2001)

18)You venture downtown and mumble about being in "harad" while everyone stares at you and your "companion", a broom with a nametag which reads "Bilbo".


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 23, 2001)

19) You are thought to be prarnoid because every pigeon you see you scream, "ahhh, the lord of the nazgul!" and run about in circles.


----------



## Dagorlad (Sep 23, 2001)

20) You buy real swords and armor from mail order catalogs.
21) when you were a kid you would skip school and stay home alone, put a blanket over your shoulders, pretending it was a cloak, and march around your house talking to your companions of the fellowship of 9.

My friend has done the former, I the latter.

Oh, and
22) You have multiple copies of the same book, just so you could have the variety of different bindings, formats, and cover artists. *GUILTY*


----------



## Asha'man (Sep 23, 2001)

*LOL, Dagorlad*

I have actually ordered real swords in the mail. Well, one sword and one axe, but you get the picture. I'm still working on armor, namely a ringmaille vest. I'm not much of a ringer (understatement?) but I do like fantasy. 

Asha'man


----------



## Uminya (Sep 24, 2001)

Dengen....you are veddy strange sometimes...


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 24, 2001)

23) You translate the LotR into Latin, then to Quenya, then back to English, and try to replace the Bible w/ it.

24) In art class, all you draw is nineteen A3-papers of the Eye.

25) You own the LotR in every possible language, and bring them all to school in three seperate duffel bags just to show off.

26) You pick up sticks from the ground and pretend to be killing orcs with Anduril, whilst you are really smacking the knee of the largest thug in the school, who is glearing malevolently at you.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Sep 24, 2001)

27) You refer to LOTR as "My preciousssssssss".
28) Your priest yells at you for accidentally praying to Eru Illuvitar in church.
29) You've composed tunes to go along w/all the songs in Tolkiens works.
30) You actually care if Balrogs have wings.
31) You've named your pocket knife.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 24, 2001)

I actually never did anything anyone, including myself, have listed. I know though, my ideas where very weird.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 24, 2001)

LOL, i have done almost all those (guilty x 3.14 or pie)
once on the bus people started to take the precious away from me and i screamed "My precious" at the top of my lungs.

32) somehow when your luvly english teacher gets into a lecture you find yourself writing poems about the eldar days.
33)in the middle of class you slipp into gollum talk while reading a passage outloud
34)name your team Happy-go-lucky hobbits to the protest of most


----------



## Beorn (Sep 24, 2001)

*100 Posts
*Riddles/Gandalf (kinda)
*Balrogs Wings?

And Celerbrian...if you teacher is 'luvly' are you dreaming about him, or ME...lol 

I like the seagull one...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 24, 2001)

I meant i hated her lectures cause i'm sarcastic HA. NO i have no clue what you like like


----------



## Iluvatar (Sep 24, 2001)

35) You gave up all pretenses of not being a geek, or actually having a life, long ago.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 24, 2001)

oh yea i did that
36)YOu swear by the precius you only exist in ME
37)in the park swear an army of midgets are out to kill you


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 24, 2001)

38)friend never let u finsh animated lotr cause you couldn't stop complaining
39)have a hunch that you might get kicked out of theater when movie comes because you again dont stop complaining about the smallest detail


----------



## Dagorlad (Sep 24, 2001)

There are some really good ones, and I thought I had most of them beaten, but Iluvatar's took the cake. I can't picture anyone topping that. I laughed out loud, partly because that statement somewhat applies to me.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 25, 2001)

I saw the lotr trailer it was sweet. just one question what is it with kicking out glorifindel!
40)Find that you scare people when you say "did you know that...."
41)call at night and complain that bashikis LOtR to your most seeming uninterested friend to her yourself talk


----------



## moe_29 (Sep 25, 2001)

42)Read LOTR when you were 12... wore little gold
ring for the next 5 years, only took it off when it
got to small to wear! (i won't say how many years ago
that was)


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 25, 2001)

43) You find a link between all your surroundinga and places in ME.
I annoyed my friend, who also read LoTR. there was a hill, i said Weathertop, the school, I said Barad-Dur.


----------



## Dagorlad (Sep 25, 2001)

Dengen Goroth, I've had a Weathertop since well before my teens. My two best friends, their parents, my two brothers, one neighbor and my mother all call it Weathertop. Of all those people only me, one brother, and the neighbor have ever read any Tolkien.
Personally, I disliked school enough to say that I can assure you that if the idea of naming my school Barad-dur was suggested to me, I would have said that nothing Tolkien belongs associated with it.

44) While walking in the gravel on the edge of the road and swinging your mail-order sword over your head, you thrust the blade high into the air and screech "Anduril! Anduril for the Dunadain!".
(That's my friend again).

45) You engage in a snowball fight in which you get your a** kicked because you and your friend are using a thrusting motion to lob them so you can pretend they are bolts of flame, and your friend is lobbing faster.


----------



## Mersed (Sep 26, 2001)

*u r a "ringer" if ....*

23) You refer to some sports snack bars as 'cram' and others, such as Cliff bars, as 'lembas'.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 26, 2001)

You legally change your name to Strider and hang around taverns pestering short people.


Would anyone mind if I put these up on my website?


----------



## Merlin (Sep 26, 2001)

This one applies to me and I am serious!

46) You already know how you plan to name your kids....after LOTR characters.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 26, 2001)

Please tell me you are joking. how would your children feel.
"Hi, what's your name?"
"galadriel"
"Legolas"
"Well, i'm gimli!"
"I'm called Aragorn, but my friends call me Ellindel."


----------



## Iluvatar (Sep 26, 2001)

Actually, I've always thought that Luthien was a name a girl could get away with in real life. Berin might not be a good name for a boy though.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Sep 26, 2001)

How about turin? Or balin? Or better yet Finarfin?


----------



## Kementari (Sep 26, 2001)

Fingloflin would be pretty bad...


----------



## Beorn (Sep 26, 2001)

No offense Iluvatar, but if you were really named Iluvatar you would get ripped on sooooo bad


----------



## Talierin (Sep 26, 2001)

I know someone named Arwyn.

(106)You name your parakeet Eowyn.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Sep 26, 2001)

LOL, I've done so many of those its pathetic.
find yourself in hobbiton when the lectures going on
Scream Wraith at the top of your lungs when the local bully comes to torment you.


----------



## Macarion (Sep 26, 2001)

Guilty of:

3)find yourself daydreaming about ME in every class
5)you plan to wear the Frodo lives tee on day lotr opens for heck of it.
22) You have multiple copies of the same book, just so you could have the variety of different bindings, formats, and cover artists
26) You pick up sticks from the ground and pretend to be killing orcs with Anduril, whilst you are really smacking the knee of the largest thug in the school, who is glearing malevolently at you. (Well, sort of. Only my Orcs are thin air)
30) You actually care if Balrogs have wings.
35) You gave up all pretenses of not being a geek, or actually having a life, long ago. (I take this one beyond that, and flaunt Geek Pride everywhere I go)
46) You already know how you plan to name your kids....after LOTR characters.



Adding:

47.) Wear a Ring on a chain around your neck.
48.) Love to Play with Swords!
49.) Name your Guitar in Elvish
50.) Plan on writing a letter to that cute girl from school in Elvish
51.) Despite protest from your rhythm section, you still plan on naming the band Shadowfax.


I could probably do more, but I’m getting tired.

--Macarion


----------



## Beorn (Sep 26, 2001)

*hehehehe*

Macarion...your name reminds me of what I had for dinner: Macaroni... sorry, but it does...


----------



## Talierin (Sep 27, 2001)

Guilty of:

Wearing a ring. I spent $40 on mine. It has the runes on it and everything!!!

hehheh Mike


----------



## Merlin (Sep 27, 2001)

My first choice was Arwen, it is a great girl's name! There are some reallly nice names in LOTR that dont need to be "Ugluk", or that sort


----------



## Mersed (Sep 27, 2001)

*Seems strange*

I just don't get why someone would want a replica of the 'one ring'. I'll admit that when I first visted ME as a child I thought it would be neat to have a precious, but on reflection I realized the negativity of it. Help me understand.


----------



## Talierin (Sep 27, 2001)

I know the ring is supposed to be evil, but it's fun to wear! Goes with all of my Tolkien shirts.......

I don't call mine my precious. To me, it's just a piece of unsual jewelry that I wear nearly every day. It's also like a code word to other Tolkien fans I run into.


----------



## Kementari (Sep 27, 2001)

I see what you mean, Mersed! It would haunt me. My grandmother gave me a white gold ring with a sapphire stone, that I call Vilya. Lol!


----------



## Macarion (Sep 27, 2001)

I wear a ring on a chain around my neck to symbolize the burden Frodo wore. Sometimes, to freak out my friends, I pull it out, start stroking it, and use my best Gollum voice.

--Macarion


----------



## Uminya (Sep 28, 2001)

Hmm, I only have a class ring...silver w/ onyx stone...

Here's one that I do and isn't really wierd:

52) You have multiple sets of the same book, not for variety, but for the simple fact that you have worn out so many sets of books.


----------



## Lantarion (Sep 28, 2001)

Greetings Macaronion, the King of All Pastas. 
Just kidding, welcome to our humble abode, Macarion.


----------



## ReadWryt (Sep 28, 2001)

Ok, I MUST Chime in now...

53) You have a pet (Cat) named after a LotR character.
54) You actually own nearly every book published having to do with Tolkien
55) You actually OWN the Domain Names thelordoftherings.com, thelordoftherings.net and thetolkienforum.com

I had to throw those in for the beloved Webmaster...heheh

56) On your wedding day, you actually have to fight inner voices to follow through and place the Wedding Ring on your betrothed and not keep it for yourself instead.


----------



## Chippy (Sep 28, 2001)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!

57) watch the new lord of the rings trailer 20 times in one day..
58)have a ring shape cake for a birthday with the lord of the rings written on it with alphabet smarties


----------



## Macarion (Sep 28, 2001)

Macarion is an elvish name: Macar (Swordmaster) + ion (male name suffix).

But, hey, "King of All Pastas". I like it! 

Thanks

--Macarion


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Sep 29, 2001)

Welcome Macarion!

59) You have an unnatural fear of spiders.
60) You're friend owns an all white horse (she really does), and you try desperatly to convince her to name it Shadowfax, she doesn't, she names it April.
61) You've always wondered what that nazgul is doing in Scream, and which of the characters has the one ring.


----------



## Macarion (Sep 29, 2001)

Nazgul in Scream! LOL! 

--Macarion


----------



## Beorn (Sep 29, 2001)

I have an very horrible fear of things with too many, or too few legs. I run screaming from spiders and/or (I'd like to think of 'or' rather than 'and' where they would be together)...

Nazgul in scream....I like that...


----------



## ReadWryt (Sep 30, 2001)

62) When you were a kid you allways waited for what you called the "Ent Scene" in the movie the Wizard of Oz.

63) When you intorduce yourself you allways start by saying "Honored to meet you, I am (Insert name here), son/daughter of (Insert name here), son of (Insert name here), son of (Insert name here), son of (Insert name here)"...etc.


----------



## Ancalagon (Sep 30, 2001)

(64) You hold your wifes engagement ring into the air when taking a ferry at night, somehow thinking the light of this huge silmaril will guide you on your way.

(65) After introducing yourself as son of....son of....son of...you ask to see their family tree to see where your seed may have crossed over.

(66) When you are out with your friends on a Saturday night, you remove your wedding ring in the hope you will become more visible to members of the opposite sex. This usually accompanies several large goblets of strong mead and leads to you eventually wishing you were invisible again.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 1, 2001)

How about this, 
67) You completely plan a vacation to Middle-Earth
68) You spend hours writing lists like this....


I am guilty of many of the above, it would be a shorter list if I listed the things that don't apply


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 2, 2001)

Very good everyone! Nazgul in Scream, what will you think of next? And Ancalagon, drinking Mead? You should know better.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 4, 2001)

hi, i was attempting to stay away from here till about mid-november,but the temptation was to great.


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 4, 2001)

Welcome Back! Yes it is tempting. I usually have to check it morning, noon, and night.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 4, 2001)

Hehe....when do I check the boards?
In the morning, before school. During my free. At lunch. Right after school. As soon as I get home. Several times while I'm doing my homework. After homework. Before I go to bed.
 That's every day. I'm a sick, sick young man.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 4, 2001)

That sounds like my scheduel Greymantle. We are pretty sad...


----------



## Talierin (Oct 5, 2001)

In the morning if I get up early enough, afternoon after I'm done with my schoolwork, and if I can, I'm on here all evening.......

We should start a Tolkien Forum anomyous program on here, but then I'd be on here even more........


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 5, 2001)

"Hello, my name is Daniel.....and I'm a postaholic."


----------



## Beorn (Oct 5, 2001)

Me? I check within 10 minutes of getting home, and usually specifically about four or five time after that. Anytime I'm on the computer though, it's in the background...


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 6, 2001)

That's ok Daniel, welcome to the forum. You have taken a very big step on a long road. It's never easy to stand infront of the group and admit to being a postaholic. But don't worry, everyone here is in the same boat and we will work together to pull ourselves through it.
Once a week another member will stand up and open up their hearts to the group to find love and support in this very difficult time. Posting can become a curse for many, yet, really it can be enjoyed by all.

Welcome once again to the PA (Postaholics Anonymous)


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 6, 2001)

LOL!!

I usually only check after 17:00, when the net-time is cheaper, but then I always stay here for about an hour. 

"H-hello," glances around, smiles nervously. "M-my name is Calvin, and I..."
"It's OK, take your time."
"..I am a postaholic."
<tremendous applause>
"I tried to...get rid of my addiction, but it d-didn't work. I've been posting for..." <breaks down in tears>
"It's all right, whenever you're ready, Calvin."
<sniff> "Thanks. Well, for the last...two years, I have been on a posting spree and I...oh god.. I lost my wife, my kids, and my job; all because of this...STUPID thing" Calvin said, and felt his nervousness withering.
"I just want to lead a normal life, and stay online for under 12 hours per day, and I want to be able to post good, meaningful posts!!"

<tremulous clapping, other members stand up to pat Calvin on the back>

"Very good, Calvin, the first step is always hardest. Anybody else want to open up? There are only friends here, you know."


----------



## Chippy (Oct 6, 2001)

lol!!!

well i don't think i am a postaholic yet...but i am going to be so miserable when i go back to school (i am on school holidays for 2 weeks) see my mum has limited the hours that i am allowed on the computer...
i am only supposed to be on the computer 5 hours a day but i usually do more..
Monday: not allowed to go on  
Tuesday: still not allowed  
Wednesday: Finally i get to go on after school..but not allowed to play any violent games..but that is ok (that is really for my brother)  
Thursday: not on  
Friday: yess.. 
Saterday: yeess 
Sunday: yesss...

so u see i will have to catch up on allot of messages on the weekend


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 6, 2001)

I'm one too,(more or less)
i just thought of one:
you tell your mom that you walk so oddly because you want to develop a big stride like strider.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 6, 2001)

I am the SUPREME Postaholic. Kem, how long are you on. Whenever I go on u r here.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 6, 2001)

Kem's not on now. she's on my buddy list. You are the supreme postaholic


----------



## Kementari (Oct 6, 2001)

I always go on at lunch time. And in the evening. At night I usually just minimze the forum and check in on it every once and a while... to see if my Messenger friends are online. 
There is only an hours difference between us, Dengen. You and I are usually on at the same time...


----------



## Aerin (Oct 6, 2001)

I never get up early enough in the morning go get on the internet before school, and I can't even touch the computer before my homework is completely done. I won't even let myself think about this wonderful message board before my homework is done, because the temptation of my precioussss board will be too much and I will succumb. 

Angalcalon- do you drink your mead cold or warm?


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 6, 2001)

Cold, m'lady killer. Would you like some warm mead?


----------



## Aerin (Oct 6, 2001)

That all depends........


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 6, 2001)

Kem, it's ok, you're among friends. Come into the light so we can see you. It takes you to admit to the posting problems you have..........we care, truly, we really care!


----------



## Ancalagon (Oct 6, 2001)

ReadWryt. I have to interject to your last post. 

Do you feel that when you put the ring on at your wedding, you just wanted to disappear??? I did!!!!


----------



## Kementari (Oct 7, 2001)

LOL!!!!!!!!!

I AM A POSTAHOLIC!!!!!!

You happy now??

*bursts into tears*

lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

I got my name changed... yeah kem, it's ok. this summer I scared away all my IMing peeps because I was posting,LOL.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 7, 2001)

Ancalime, your inbox is full!!!!!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

it is? i have no messages. I do need to delete some.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 7, 2001)

yes you have to delete the messages in your inbox and in the sent items folder....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 7, 2001)

that could help, but your inbox is full too. like my explanation on my signature.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 16, 2001)

You spend hours in front of your computer, saying, "But, Mom, just one more post....." 10-20 times a night....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 16, 2001)

that's a classic.... Mom just 5 more mimutes....5 minutes later.... 5 more please


----------



## Chippy (Oct 17, 2001)

well my mum just called to me to bed just then....nooo


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 17, 2001)

i hate it when they do that


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 18, 2001)

"ah, please mom! Look, I've done my homework, only a reading thing. And school starts late tomorrow! C'mon, just one more sentense!"
"One more sentense, wait.."
"ok, I'm going now.."
"Oh, please, 1 one ONE more!!!"
<storms out of room grumbling>


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 18, 2001)

"Whaddaya mean by me needing my space from da board?"
"please, it ensures my survival"
" please lemme stay on the board i promise i'll keep my grades up"
"you don't believe me"


----------



## Aerin (Oct 18, 2001)

Aw, c'mon mom, really, this is the last one! Just this one last post! Really! No, I didn't post when you weren't looking! Please, mom, one last post! PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chippy (Oct 19, 2001)

lol those r funny.....

i am not that bad about going to bed..i like my sleep...i only get grumpy when i am on this forum and my mum tells me to go to bed..


----------



## Telchar (Oct 19, 2001)

I don't have anybody to tell me to get to bed..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 19, 2001)

lucky!

"you mean, no more...ur mean go away!"
"off computer forev....Nooooooo"
"I have my rights!"
"Go away"
"#[email protected]^, she banned me from the site"


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 20, 2001)

*Oh, God*

What have I done?..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 20, 2001)

what have you done?It's too early momm forced me to get up NOT FAIR


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 20, 2001)

I mean that I sort of contributed to this increadible sidetracking. From "Ways to prove you are a 'ringer'!" we managed to get to weird dialogues.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 20, 2001)

sorry. that was funny thought. on the other stuff one why dont we do dialouge things


----------



## Aerin (Oct 20, 2001)

Pontifex! You mean to say that you don't talk to your computer? Heretic!


----------



## Beorn (Oct 20, 2001)

Here's a way to prove it: When you wake up in the middle of the night to blow your nose, instead of just throwing the tissue at the garbage can, you get up and look around first to make sure you wont hit LotR by accident


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 20, 2001)

geez that is very amusing. Your room aka mine field the only thing you make sure to keep nice is LOtR


----------



## Chippy (Oct 21, 2001)

when i go to school or some where boring i rap my lord of the rings book up.(not all of them just which ever one i am reading) in a cloth...making sure none of the pages r bent .....and when i go to bed i make sure they r not in my way of shooting my tissues in the bin


----------



## Talierin (Oct 21, 2001)

My books get abused. I'm still ticked at my sister for getting Two Towers soaked THE FIRST WEEK AFTER I BOUGHT IT!!!!!!!! Sigh, such is the life of my books.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 21, 2001)

I lent my english LoTR edition to a friend of mine a year ago, he's still not finished reading it..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 21, 2001)

My book by the time I had it for a month it was bent cause i read it sooooo much!


----------



## Aerin (Oct 22, 2001)

I've had my books for about seven years, and they were in mint condition, until my sister read them! She bent the spine of The Fellowship of the Ring, even after I told her not to! *sobs* My books are treated like royalty.


----------



## Telchar (Oct 23, 2001)

Buy two editions, one to read and one to have in the bookshelf..


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 23, 2001)

My Dad's edition is so ancient that the cover (not the paper cover, the actual binding) is completely off FOTR, and near off on the other two. Luckily I have another edition that's still in nice shape. What I need is a paperback copy; it's to much work to go lugging my hardback all over the place.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 23, 2001)

My copy was also in book bag on a plane and convienently tripped on by my cousin.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 23, 2001)

another: a tear comes to your eye when you bend the cover of your new LotR even though that it will be in far worse condition by the time you're done with it...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 23, 2001)

tear, you bring out such sad points


----------



## Aerin (Oct 24, 2001)

I hate bending the spine on paperback books, and my dad and sister don't mind! So I am very careful to whom I loan my LOTR series....


----------



## Telchar (Oct 25, 2001)

You should be.. I lent one of mine to a friend, a year ago, I still haven't gotten it back..


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Oct 25, 2001)

how sad my binding on helms deep chapter is broken slightly I'm soo sad.


----------



## Klarheit (Oct 27, 2001)

*The real test*

I lost count If while at college you've moved the entire wall of Tolkien's work from the library and reshelved it where only you can find it.


----------



## Beorn (Oct 27, 2001)

Whenever you drop or loose something, you think it was trying to get away from you and back to its owner...


----------



## baggins (Nov 4, 2001)

talk about yourself in the 3rd person and call your lotr series "my precoius"


----------



## Beorn (Nov 4, 2001)

The dictionary in your word processor now recognizes names such as:

Gollum
Frodo
Bilbo
Baggins
Aragorn
Gandalf
et al


----------



## Telchar (Nov 5, 2001)

Or it contains words as Morgoth, Melkor, Manwe, Gar Thurion, Aman, Eä, Iluvatar, etc.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 18, 2001)

And Gloin, necromancer (that is a real word, but my computer didn't recognize it), Elrond, Gildor, Hurin (_with_ the accent)...

Another way to tell: when you're bored you start singing The Road goes ever on and on....


----------



## Aerin (Nov 18, 2001)

You use all British spellings on words, such as, humour, theatre, sabre, neighbour.

You don't even use a spell checker, you have memorized the spellings for all the words!

*I am guilty of this one!*
You go to your grandmother's to have a nice, quiet Thanksgiving weekend, and you spend most of your time posting on this Forum!

Most of your meaningful conversations are LOTR related, such as:
whether or not the Balrog had wings
who is Tom Bombadillo

All your best friends are on this board, and you have never met most of them in real life...


----------



## Theif (Nov 27, 2001)

- You buy three copies of the Tolkien calender every year, one to use as a normal calener, one which you cut all the pictures out of to stick on your wall along with the rest of your tolkien pictures, and one which you cut up and stick the pictures on your school books 

- You print pictures and scenes from the movie trailer and place them inside your school books so you can gaze at them during maths

- While at school you trip over your own feet and your books go flying. All your hundreds of Lord of the rings pictures are scattered around the playground by a gust of wind. Later you are approached by an angry teacher who puts you on bin duty for littering. When you ask how she knew it was you, she tells you that you are the only person in the school who is that obsessed with Lord of the rings. [yes this happened to me]

- Your Guinea pig is named Pippin, then you discover that Pippin is actually a girl, you name her babies Aragorn and Arwen.

- The week before your important exams all the copies of Tolkien's books mysteriously disapear, along with your new FOTR soundtrack. When you complain, your parents tell you its for your own good, as the books are a 'distraction from your study' and they will give them back after the exams are over.

- You bug your parents day and night to get a Mastercard so you can enter their competition to win tickets to the Premiere of FOTR. http://www.mastercard.com.au 

-When they constantly refuse, you start bugging your 18-year-old brother.

- You see a complete stranger on the train reading a copy of LOTR, 
you start a debate with him about whether Balrogs have wings.

- You buy a Ouiji board so you can call up the spirit of J.R.R. tolkien and as him whether Balrogs have wings

- While at the beach with your friends you get a far-off look in your eye and say, _"Legolas greenleaf, long under tree, in joy thou hast live, beware of the sea - if you shall hear the cry of the gull on the shore, your heart will then rest in the forest no more."_ <--(can't remember the exact quote)


----------



## Beorn (Nov 27, 2001)

You've got multiple folders on your computer entitled

"LotR"
"JRRT"
"FotR"
"TTT"
"RotK"
And
"JRRT links"


----------



## Telchar (Nov 28, 2001)

Hehe.. and don't forget..
"HoME"
"UT"
"JrrT Bio"


----------



## Walter (Nov 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mike B _
> *You've got multiple folders on your computer entitled
> 
> "LotR"
> ...



but You're a "real ringer" when You use Runes for the names of those folders


----------



## Grond (Nov 29, 2001)

I guess I qualify as both a ringer and a postaholic. Over three hundred posts in less than a month! Sheesh, I must be living on the computer.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 29, 2001)

I keep being startled every time I look at my post count. It really doesn't feel like I'm posting as much as I am... I have the highest posting rate, the second highest number of posts (due to recent deletions) and yet I joined a full month later than anyone else on the Top 10 list, with the exception of Aerin. I don't mean to be such a postaholic!


----------



## Beorn (Nov 29, 2001)

You have Cirth, Tengwar (Noldor, Quenya, AND Sindarin) fonts on your computer


----------



## Kementari (Nov 29, 2001)

-Almost Everything Thief said...

-You have all the Tangewar fonts AND you can write it yourself!

Grey don't put yourself down, before school started my posting rate was 18 posts a day!


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Nov 29, 2001)

*Making love to your wife*

The worst is probabbly making love to your wife and crying out "Oh, Galadriel!"

Then you spend the next 4 hours trying to explain that she is a character in these books you've been reading...Honest Honey!

Yeah, that's a bit overboard...

Unless of course she screams "Oh Aragorn" right back at you...In my case more like "Oh my God...Gollum?"


----------



## ReadWryt (Nov 29, 2001)

I know what you all mean, I mean...sheesh! I'm on here all the time...I've been here since the beginning and now I look over at my post count and thing, OVER 300 POSTS? GAWD!! *LOL*


----------



## Chippy (Nov 30, 2001)

my post count is slowly climbing at the moment...i haven't posted alot of posts since i came back from thialand...i have to get back in to the rhythm


----------



## Beorn (Dec 4, 2001)

When someone sacrifices themselves for the good of others, you say that they "did a Gandalf"


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 5, 2001)

You tell you're girlfriend that as long as its smaller than Shelob, you're not getting out of bed for that spider on the stairs.
You also told her that if she wished to come with you to the movie, she 'at least should have read the Hobbit' (right now she's reading the Appendices, I'm so NOT sorry)


----------



## Beorn (Dec 5, 2001)

PJ's face is on your toliet paper...I'd say that tops the list


----------



## Beorn (Dec 5, 2001)

You regretfully correct your friends' misconceptions of the movie, about how acurate every detail is...

You put up / are putting up a web site that has a large section devoted to J.R.R. Tolkien (note: if you would like to review one of JRRT's books, please e-mail Me, as I cannot do review on books I haven't read (UT, HoMe), or all the review for The Hobbit, LotR, and the Sil)

You use PJ's picture for target practice (good idea Ponti huh???)

You buy tickets as early as possible (yes, the first day that they are released in advance) and make two rides to the theater, just in case one person can't drive you.

You've considered naming your birds Frodo, Sam, Merry, and Pippin

Your answering machine has the One Ring verse on it...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 7, 2001)

when your friends ask to see your "birthday present" you scream my precious really, really loud.


----------



## Eternal Phoenix (Dec 8, 2001)

-You keep your high school/college class ring or wedding ring on a chain and refuse to let it out of your sight or let anyone touch it.

-When someone asks how your neighbors are, you respond, "Those awful Sackville-Bagginses!"

-You drive people nuts with your list of 438 things in the movie that are incorrect. Most of them plan on moving before _The Two Towers_ is released.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 9, 2001)

he,he.

when you recieved elrond's ring for your birthday call family councils,Elronds council


----------



## Eternal Phoenix (Dec 13, 2001)

Are there any more?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 13, 2001)

You go to a Tolkien BB...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 14, 2001)

hmm...ummm...when the starless skies exist before you board the school bus claim modor's shadow has finally come???


----------



## Deathknell (Dec 14, 2001)

1) You download all three Elvish fonts from the Internet to use on your work computer (GUILTY)

2) You try to get a Quenya Elvish class started at your local junior college

3) You go to the tobacconist's and ask for "Southfarthing pipe-weed"

4) You constantly are fingering your rings

5) Instead of saying "Ho-hum" when you are bored, you say, "Hoom-hom!"

6) You're disappointed that your wife (or girlfriend) doesn't have pointy ears

7) When something odd happens, you say it's "strange as news from Bree"

That's all I can think of for now...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 14, 2001)

for a newbie, they weren't that bad...or anyone for that matter.

visit this forum nearly every night!!!(guilty)


----------



## Grond (Dec 15, 2001)

How about this one....

You allow yourself to be nominated for a Tolkien board moderator position that you know you have no chance of winning!!


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 15, 2001)

I think I shall second that one!


----------



## Rian (Dec 16, 2001)

I remember an english class in college where the professor had us read "The Hobbit". I went up an talked to him to let him know that I've had that book since I was 8. He looked at me funny because I was the first person he had in years that knew the book so well!

Note: My parents never took my LOTR away because they were hooked on the stories too!


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 16, 2001)

Never happend to me...nope, nope

friends insist that they're high school connections will be forced to beat you up if you don't stop gollum speaking (and writting)


----------



## Beorn (Dec 16, 2001)

1. You fear barrow-wights.
2. You can see a black rider in almost every movie
3. You know J.R.R. Tolkien's full name (John Ronald Reul Tolkien)


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Dec 16, 2001)

4.)Dye all clothes white and make your friends call you the white rider.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 17, 2001)

start a fund raiser stating , my pointy ears foundation; for the plastic surgery I plan to get.


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 17, 2001)

I dont have nearly as many posts as some of you but I am on almost every night instead of doing my homework.

Here's1 im guilty of~

Go to school dead tired because last night you just had to read one more chapter of RotK....just one more...well i cant stop now might as well finish it...Before you know it its 4 am and you have to go to school in 2 hours...


----------



## Beorn (Dec 29, 2001)

You're reading this thread

You've a printed copy of RP 5

You know what RP 5 _is_

You play Mume

You're printing the Silver Dragon

You know what the Silver Dragon _is_

You're considering making a model of M-e (I've a train layout--still in the construction stage-- that I might make one corner a M-e type place)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 29, 2001)

You brag about the gift so and so "got' you online in arnorian senate

You tell you parents how your appearnce is on the forum

You know what arnorian senate is


----------



## Kementari (Dec 29, 2001)

When you sign your name on anything you write Queen Kementari in the Tegwar next to it 

Im printing the Silver Dragon too!!!

Tar, i got two necklaces, a batterie, and a magic rock.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 29, 2001)

dude so did I! and a magic ring...and a castle in ruhn.


----------



## Beorn (Dec 29, 2001)

I'm waiting till Monday...I changed my mind....my dad's printer @ work could finish it off in 87 seconds (it prints 1 p/sec color.... 2pp/sec b & w)...my printer can finish it off in close to an hour....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Dec 29, 2001)

my mom won't let me print that many pagesa


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Dec 29, 2001)

hehehe.....

I think all I ever drew in art-class was Mirkwood..not to mention other various forests in ME


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Dec 31, 2001)

I was sop. to be drawing a forest in art and I finished my drawing of LOTH. complete with elven bowmen, as my teacher walks by.......F


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 2, 2002)

Speaking of ME drawings....if anyone has any please post them--I'd love to look at them


----------



## Talierin (Jan 2, 2002)

I have a lot. I'm working on my website so you guys can see them sometime. Might be a while though.


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *I have a lot. I'm working on my website so you guys can see them sometime. Might be a while though. *



Fab! I can't wait to see them


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 3, 2002)

There's so much to read! I can't read them all in one sitting! ><

Anyway, what's interesting is that I am guilty of about half of those things even before really hearing about JRR Tolkein. Mommydearest gave me a ring when I was like 7, I would wear it every day... I treasured it so much... and then it broke just a couple years ago... I had it for a loooooooong time. (I'm 14 now)

And I'm guilty of talking to trees, and other such stuff that people say "don't talk back". They're just not speaking the right language *lol* The people in my school hate me because I am the 'silent watcher'.

I don't care about them anymore, I got the lead part in the play (high-energy psycho-lady with many many mood swings), so I'm happy   

I'm not as selfish as I may sound there, actually, I'm pretty selfless. Give give give and I get BS back, I feel so unappreciated. I should move to Luxemburg and start anew at that school.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 3, 2002)

Heres mine
1) You spend hours in the woods with your sword and axe, chopping at trees, pretending theyre trolls, search for any hidden rock doors in the ground that might be troll caves, look for any signs of orcs at all, from a piece of metal (could be a cloven off part of their helm) to a dead squirrel (an orc got hungry and had a snack), travel through swampy areas looking down hoping to see faces, and look for an entrance into Mordor.

2) You plan to spend a whole week in the woods doing the above, instead of a couple hours.


Im guilty. But its so fun!


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by goofoofighter _
> *There's so much to read! I can't read them all in one sitting! ><
> 
> Anyway, what's interesting is that I am guilty of about half of those things even before really hearing about JRR Tolkein. Mommydearest gave me a ring when I was like 7, I would wear it every day... I treasured it so much... and then it broke just a couple years ago... I had it for a loooooooong time. (I'm 14 now)
> ...



LOL--I like that "I am the silent watcher" hehehehe


----------



## Beorn (Jan 3, 2002)

You can't goto the bookstore without picking up something Tolkien related (I suffer immensly from this...well, not suffer... )


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 3, 2002)

*Wandering through forests looking for secret passageways?*

Wow, sounds kinda like me. I admit, I'm guilty. I always stroll through the forest looking for something that I just have this incline is there, but I don't know what it looks like, what it could be for, where it is, or why I'm looking for it. I never really like swamps, but given the chance or the right equipment, I would look in those too. There are enough of them around my house in the middle of nowhere... The only inhabbited place on the hill! (The one of many) Hehehe, and I'm the top of it, I look down on all the other houses... absolutely terrific!

(whatever number it is)) You wair your hair like a LOTR character and claim you were "dared".

I am so guilty of that, I just did it today. Now Mike H. is calling me Arwen, not that I have a problem with it...  
My bro always did say I looked like an elf... 

gtg to bed  , I'll be back tomorrow though! And you can count on that!  

_Namaarie_,
~goofoofighter~


----------



## Talierin (Jan 4, 2002)

I've been working on my site all week and managed to get most of my artwork and lousy wallpaper up, if little else. You can find it at www.eastofthewoods.com/talierin/


----------



## Telchar (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike B _
> *You can't goto the bookstore without picking up something Tolkien related (I suffer immensly from this...well, not suffer... ) *


Hehe.. Me too.. I usually pick up a book, read a page or two and then move on..


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *I've been working on my site all week and managed to get most of my artwork and lousy wallpaper up, if little else. You can find it at www.eastofthewoods.com/talierin/ *



Hey I love your art--especially Eowyn! I've always wanted to learn how to sketch like that...I can draw but I can't shade at all!!


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 4, 2002)

*The Silent Watcher's Promise*

I made the promise that I would be back today, and by some quick last-minute decisions by mom and dad, it made it very difficult. As much trouble as I might be in for this I kept my word, and I will be back ASAP (probably Monday, the pain! A whole weekend with no computerr!)

As Gandalf would say,
"Farewell wherever you may fare!",
~goofoofighter~


----------



## Melilot (Jan 4, 2002)

These are so great! so many apply to me.
My boyfriend is not into LotR like i am but i make him sit there and look at picture books with me and i tell him all about the scenes and characters. 
And i have literally been with a group of friends when a flock of black birds fly over head and yelled "There spying on us! We have to hide!"


----------



## Beorn (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Telchar _
> *
> Hehe.. Me too.. I usually pick up a book, read a page or two and then move on.. *



By pick up, I meant buy


----------



## Talierin (Jan 4, 2002)

Hehehe, I can't shade worth beans either! I really need to take a class in pencil...


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 5, 2002)

Hey--you shade better than me


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 6, 2002)

_Vedui' il'er!_

You want blackbirds? You should come to my house in the fall when they're congrigating (sp?) to prepare for their migration. @[email protected] They're everywhere... and they make such a noise! But it's actually kinda nice, sometimes it kinda sounds like waterfalls. Either that or you could pretty easily mistake yourself for being in a rainforest. *lol* Either way, there is countless amounts every year and they're always flying over.
More about blackbirds... my bro (being a wiccan) says that his animal is a raven or something, so there's always a raven around, whether you know it or not. Crazy but it's true.
I could go around babbling like this forever... well not quite, but I could try! 

*is giddy still from the speed of the ice boating races today*  
A good 20 MPH with sharp turns and boats that haven't been used for about 5 years. Fun fun fun! *lol* I _almost_ beat my bro, who's been doing this since he was about 5 years old (he's two years older than me) and I'm just a beginner. I could have taken him if I weren't afraid that I was going to hit him on the turns when I went to pass him. He takes them so wide and slow, I can turn it practically on a dime with a good amount of speed, but I was afraid to flip the boat, spin out, hike, or hit him...

Anyway, I should go soon, that'll leave me with half an hour to check my email. Though I might decide just to stay...
Either way,

_Namaarie_,
~goofoofighter~


----------



## Arien (Jan 7, 2002)

Here's one I'm guilty of 
You beg your friends to perform scenes from LotR for your music practical exam worth 30% of your grade


----------



## tookish-girl (Jan 7, 2002)

When you start wearing a ring round your neck and don't want to take it off because you feel like you're not a proper fan, if you do. (That's me!)
You wear it to the cinema when going to see The Fellowship, so everyone else knows too. 
You hate mechandising, but find yourself with a Frodo doll, a calendar and a set of Lord of the Rings shot glasses for Christmas. You write Film Studies essays and try to sneak a movie-mention in there (to bring up your word count naturally!)
And you think its fancy dress on new years eve, so dress as a hobbit and then discover that everyone else is dressed normally, but you don't care coz you have a cool sword to play with alll night!
And finaly.... you spend three hours on this forum when you have two 2000 words essays due in at the end of the week that you haven't started yet!
Or is this just my experience over the last month?!?


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 7, 2002)

I think I'm one!! Except for the throwing the books out the window. I daydream about ME almost all the time. The other times I daydream about the actor who plays Legolas..heheheh. I always do scenes from the LotR in Drama class.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 7, 2002)

so do I..dream of Legolas anyway...t

recurit people to lord of the rings forums and ect.


----------



## Reoko (Jan 7, 2002)

heres a good one 
Go to a bar sing the cow and the moon song and claim you are a certian Mr. Underhill and inqure if Gandalf has been here and when the bar tender says no start biting your finger nails in fear.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 7, 2002)

good one

when visiting your sister...you say in the car...no don't take me to the dark lord NOOOO


----------



## Reoko (Jan 7, 2002)

or when someone makes you made say i shall hope the lidless eye bestoies it's wrath upon you.


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Jan 7, 2002)

In LA class you write poems about Lady Galedriel.....


----------



## goofoofighter (Jan 7, 2002)

you find deep pleasure in telling someone to go kiss and orc, and want to kill them when they tell you to (pardon my usage, I can't think of a way to edit this...) suck and elf.

You don't mind it when someone calls you by the name of a 'LOTR' character.

In fact, you try to encourage this

You make an effort to memorize all of your favorite lines from the books AND the movie.

You often try to use these quotes as over half of your language


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 8, 2002)

start calling your horse/ pet Bill the pony/ pet


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 8, 2002)

you want to see the movie alone, because it will take so much time to explain why you are crying to the people with you

"It's a **sniff** long story..."

All of your Tolkien books are either brand new, or have all sorts of soft drinks spilled on them, and the binders are all messed up.

You put your name in elvish and runes on the inside cover of each book (ok I did that one)

When given a choice between seeing Gandalf fight the balrog for real, and making love to Rachel Welch, you hesitate.

When you reach Balin's Tomb in the book, you know its going to be a bad day.

You crouch down and hide your head when reading about the Argonauth.

You get all goose-pimply when you read Theoden's words before he charges into battle at Gondor.

Fingolfin is your hero

You don't even think about the size of Galadriel's breasts, even though you've read the book 10s of times...

You are sort of embarassed when someone asks you about the book, since you know they will NEVER understand your love for the writing.

You watched a three hour movie and didn't eat any popcorn 

You'd like a vacation at Rivendell.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 9, 2002)

*tear* That was the most inspiring thing i've ever read!

Demand you recieve the lotr collecters edition and when ur mum asks why you show her a page (to be exact the last page of the golden halls/first of helms deep).


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 9, 2002)

LOL---I actually do get embarassed when people ask me about LOTR. I know that 1) they'll never understand what I'm talking about 2) they'll think I'm completely obsessive (which I am of course! )


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 10, 2002)

Thank you oh dark queen of mordor (I am picturing Elvira, OK?)

My mom don't give me presents no more


----------



## Eogthea (Jan 12, 2002)

Am I a Ringer?

I compose poetry/prose in Elvish
I plan to teach my teahers Elvish
My best friend and I speak Elvish whenever we see each other.
I daydream about ME whenever possible.
I worship LOTR.
I scream at people when they ask me, "So who was that funny looking short guy in the LOTR movie? You know, the one with the funny name and big blue eyes?
I decorate everything with pictures of LOTR.


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 12, 2002)

thanks eonwe! (well almost anyway, not exactly as plain of an outfit, a somber, and stunning black dress with silver embroidery).
my friends often said..omigod, what those things, their hairy feet how disgustiing!
Oh eonwe, i forgot to metion the starry mantle that suppors my queen amidala like hairdo)

oh and the ring that i got from dengen along with the gold necklace that looks stunning against my low cut dress)


----------



## EverEve (Jan 15, 2002)

im on after school (breakto do hw), bak on again for a while (break to eatr much needed food), tehn bak on again


----------



## EverEve (Jan 15, 2002)

~people turn around to look at u when u scream "why wasnt tom bombadil in teh movie"~

~ur worried u mite get thrown out of the cinema for quoting the lines to loudly~

both have happened to me


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Jan 15, 2002)

Because he was ga...... wait, he wan't thought to be of the importance to be in the movie.


----------



## EverEve (Jan 16, 2002)

very funny dain its not nice to say things about people


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 16, 2002)

don't be mean to tom bombadil


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 16, 2002)

1. When using nicknames to remember names of students you end up with Joe the Elf and Jane the Hobbit for people who look like how you imagined an elf or hobbit. 

2. You have to be really careful not to call Joe an Elf in class.

PS still waiting for the first Orc to show up...


----------



## Beorn (Jan 16, 2002)

No, he's right. Tom is not only a complex character, but it's impossible to portray him correctly without making him seem gay (well, that made no sense because portraying him correctly would make him not seem gay...)

At first, one may think that when reading--until they find out about Goldberry .


----------



## Nimawae's hope (Jan 17, 2002)

1)You swear that lady in the library with the do that looks like a wig from a halloween costume must be an orc.

2)ALL of your favorite quotes come from LOTR

3)You always imagine that you are a part of the Fellowship od the Ring.


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 17, 2002)

1. I named my mouse 'Elf'
2. Library woman in my school looked suspiciously at me when I took 'LoTR' for the 20th time.
3. I have a binder where I collect newspaper/magazine articles about the movie, 'LoTR'.
4. When I go on the Internet, 'just 4 a sec, to find out what's new', I end up staying for hours.
5. I wrote an essay, comparing 'LoTR' to some other book.
6. I looked for one edition of 'LoTR' for 4 years ('coz it was published in 1991, I started looking in 1995, found it only in 1999) just because I thought that the artwork was amazing.(If my scaner will decide to work again, I want to show you some of those pictures)
7. My 'my favourite' folder is filled with 'LoTR' sites that are filled with 'LoTR' links which I don't have time to look through.


----------



## menchu (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by My_Precious _
> *4. When I go on the Internet, 'just 4 a sec, to find out what's new', I end up staying for hours.
> 7. My 'my favourite' folder is filled with 'LoTR' sites that are filled with 'LoTR' links which I don't have time to look through.*



That's why I don't have internet access at home yet


----------



## Aerin (Jan 21, 2002)

You get the internet at home so you can find out what's new...


----------



## Sindarin elf (Jan 21, 2002)

when you keep your One Ring (complete with engraving) hidden and take it out and look at it and dont let anyone touch it

my precioussssss


----------



## Branwen (Jan 22, 2002)

..you are scared to turn your TV on cause you think it's a palantir and you aren't strong enough to defeat the Sauron's will
....you don't say 'oh my God' you say 'oh my Iluvatar'
...you always sign you name in Quenya only
...anywhere you go you sing 'The Road Goes Ever On'
  
and yes I'm GUILTY for almost everything that was mentioned here!!!


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 22, 2002)

I don't know if these were said before but:

Wear three 'elven' rings around your neck and pretend they were given to you by Elrond, Gandalf, and Galadriel.

(Heh heh heh, I was guilty of this.)

Tell your friends that the rings are actually the Three Rings from the LotR, and they believe you.

(I was guilty of this, too)


----------



## Beorn (Jan 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aredhel _
> *Tell your friends that the rings are actually the Three Rings from the LotR, and they believe you.
> 
> (I was guilty of this, too)  *



I think they just told you they believed you to satisfy you.


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 22, 2002)

Darn!!! Yeah, they probably thought I was crazy.


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 22, 2002)

#?
You take a knife from the kitchen and refuse to return it, saying that it's 'Sting', until your mom catches you holding it to the throat of your little brother. When you try to explain to her that you were just playing in 'Bilbo and Gollum', she startes screaming at your dad for introducing you to the book...

Adding: You cut your mom's new leather bag to make a sheath for the 'Sting'....


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 22, 2002)

you people are madmen(at least you my precious)!
The road goes ever on and on is one of my fave to do


----------



## Diabless (Jan 22, 2002)

*Me too*

I dont compare to you guys 
But of all my friends (except Olivia who's reading FOTR) I am the Tolkie (that's what she called me)
My One Ring is my Mom's old wedding ring. It DOES have an inscription on it- the date
I've been wearing it around my neck
Before I read th end I did not want to wear it for fear that the Nazgul would get me in my sleep
I try to beinvisible but it does not work!
I spend many waking moments pondering the story of ME (I have only read the prelude and LOTR)
I wonder if my post got answered
I spend two hours on this site every time!
For anyone who knows nothing about Tolkien I give them the run down on how he made up entire languages, histories, civilizations and how his stories are as complex (if not more - yes they are actually) then European history class


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 23, 2002)

here is a message:
Get a Life aside from LOTR 
you people sound so messed up, especially you My precious


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

Well I would expect something like that from a Dark Queen of Mordor. If ou do not have anything funny to say dont say anything at all


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 23, 2002)

*walks away*


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

Before you walk away...
It's not a life rooted in LOTR
It's a life rooted in Middle Earth and Arda
(Most of us are joking around too you know- but not all of us)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 23, 2002)

yes..but you guys sound messed up if a normal person went on here they'd run and hide


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

We are messed up! and proud of it!
(that's part of the fun of it- just getting caught up in it all and in some cases not thinking about tests, papers, quizzes, SATs)


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

We are messed up! and proud of it!
(that's part of the fun of it- just getting caught up in it all and in some cases not thinking about tests, papers, quizzes, SATs)
I also wish to apologize for being so defensive. I meant no harm. I hope we can make ammends


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 23, 2002)

of course i'm not going to blow your head off


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

I am glad.
You know it's ironic. I blamed you for being a part of Mordor but although my name is not from ME it means she-devil in French. I am a hypocrite! Sorry


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 23, 2002)

well i am the dark queen , even dark queens have the right to enjoy a nice *private* (unless the dark lord is there) bath


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tar-Ancalime _
> *here is a message:
> Get a Life aside from LOTR
> you people sound so messed up, especially you My precious *


Hey, my last post was made up!  Do you think i'm that crazy? Plus I'm a girl, and I don't have any brothers...


----------



## Diabless (Jan 23, 2002)

At first I thought it was made up but then I belived it My Precious
It's funny anyway


----------



## My_Precious (Jan 23, 2002)

Geesh, I got scared that someone would think I'm crazy... 
Glad it got cleared up...


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Jan 24, 2002)

your imagination gets carried away with you...thats all


----------



## Afterglow (Jan 24, 2002)

nice to know I'm not the only crazy one out there... 

Listen to this: today one of my teachers said that if this one guy was gonna be mean to a guest speaker she was gonna drag him out of the auditorium by his ears so hard that they'd become pointy. I actually said out loud "but that's a good thing!" Yeah...everyone thinks I'm crazy now.


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 25, 2002)

I thought I was crazy!! Heh heh...crazy about ME.

Yeah, with the elven rings and everything. 

One more thing...just a couple of days ago, I was reading this thread, and the part about Gollum, then I went home and I kept saying 'My precioussss...my preciousssss...." I drove my family members insane!!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 25, 2002)

Hello fellow crazy people!
-when you constantly refer to yourself as Poor Smeagol
-when you beg all your friends to buy you a One Ring for your birthday, not any other time, just so you can call it your birthday present
-when your friends actually think you will run around saying My Preciousss if they do buy you the ring
-when the only thing you doodle in class is Gollum
-when you come here whenever you have time for the internet and never use it for anything usefull


----------



## Diabless (Jan 25, 2002)

Dear YayGollum,
If you doodle in class, I am just curious, as to how you imagine Golluma to look like? It's funny i never think of Gollum as old but young because of he way he talks.


----------



## Hirila (Jan 25, 2002)

here`s another thing:

- you desperately try to convince your boyfriend to call you by your elvish nama and only call him by a name you found for him! And all along you know that he didn`t even read one of the books!


----------



## YayGollum (Jan 28, 2002)

Well, I do think of him as old because I have always had this copy of The Hobbit with a picture of him. I always draw him all bent over, lots of scraggledy hair, I don't know what he would wear, but I usually have just some rags covering him up, and really big probably exagerated flipper feet! And I do lots of close ups of his face with all kinds of expressions, if I knew how to work this scanner next to me, I'd be famous!


----------



## Isildur's Bane (Jan 28, 2002)

I went to school with a bloke called Lorien. He hates it, everyone goes "oh thats from....." erm you'd think he already knew that. changed his name to Garth (his middle name).


----------



## Diabless (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks YayGollum!


----------



## Mlangley (Jan 29, 2002)

I am I am!!! ONe I DON'T LET MY BROTHER TOUCH MY BOOKS...

"" THEY ARE MY... THEY CAME TO ME... MY OWN MY PRECIUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS"


----------



## Beorn (Mar 26, 2002)

This thread absolutely must be kept alive!

Here's one on behalf of WM, although he didn't ask me to...

You have a computer called 'rivendell'.


----------



## EverEve (Mar 26, 2002)

You are convinced that if you put on the ring you have, ringwraiths will attack you.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Mar 26, 2002)

you have a webpage that consists mainly of LOTR stuff and you spend most of your free time working on it


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 27, 2002)

- you always keep a lotr book in your back pocketses


----------



## EverEve (Mar 27, 2002)

when you get mad at some one for something, or they did something to them you say "You orc!" or "That was lower than something an orc would do!"


----------



## My_Precious (Mar 27, 2002)

You learn many tough riddles in case you bump into hungry Gollum...


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 28, 2002)

Here's one:
Your parents forbid you to go see FotR anymore, on the grounds that you have started shouting out lines from it in your sleep!
(No kidding! I fell asleep on the sofa, and when my step-dad tried to wake me up I yelled "Ash on my tomatoes!" with a Pippin accent and everything!)


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm terribly sorry to get off topic but...wow, I cannot believe one of my pathetic threads is still going on!


----------



## EverEve (Mar 31, 2002)

*you know u r a ringer when....*

you try to find a relation between everything in the world and tolkien. "Hey, that telescope is soooo similar to that thing in LotR. It helps u see far away, and so does a palantir."


----------



## Diabless (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: you know u r a ringer when....*



> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *you try to find a relation between everything in the world and tolkien. "Hey, that telescope is soooo similar to that thing in LotR. It helps u see far away, and so does a palantir."   *



I have posted here already!
I do that I think mmm this is like the Brown Lands or this could totally be Fangorn Forest or Central Park is like Rivendell. Today, at my country house, I ran to the pond, took out my One ring. Held out my hand with it and the chain (like in the movie) and then put it in my cpocket but there was not boat . I also likened my friend's basement to Moria.

Listen to the soundtrack trying to bring up the scenes and watch the movie in you head
You also recite lines in coordination with the soundtrack. You hum the soundtrack. The soundtrack gets stuck in your head. 

You are truly hurt when anyone dissed either the movie or book, LOTR.

When you saw The Two Towers preview you freaked out for five minutes afterwards, " Oh my G-d. I can't belive they showed Eoeyn, and an Ent, and Frodo, Sam and Gollum. I thought they would just show what happens after FOTR ends and they would just show Legolas, Gimli, and Sragorn searching for Merry and Pippin. But they go on to show more, including Faramir, Eomer, Eowyn. What is that scene of Arwen?, Helm's Deep! I am so excited I have to see it agian!

I have seen the movie seven times and counting

I will buy ALL of the LOTR DVDs becaue I won't have the patience to wait for the special edition

Everything here is true. I have become a true 'ringer' since I first posted here!

(Got the idea from you guys) I wear my Mom's old wedding ring aroudn my neck to represent the One Ring


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Mar 31, 2002)

umm..you can buy model one rings at your common book store, why on earth would you take your parents ring???

heres one:
ON the day of your presentation you carefully finger the one in your Pocket like bilbo.Then when you forget most of the speach you shriek and put the ring on expecting to become invisible. However when the teacher tells you "Go on" and the roars of laughter surge. you sream "oh no my school is inhabited by ringwraiths!"


----------



## Istar (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow, I just read this entire thread in one sitting.
Here's one Mike B. forgot. He tries to work "Quotations from the Red Book of Westmarch" into every paper he turns in, especially papers for our anti-Tolkien (GASP) English teacher.

When people refer to the Bible, you think of the Silmarillion.

Istar


----------



## EverEve (Apr 5, 2002)

You answer to your forum name. (Guilty!! If you shout out Eve, I turn around and say "What?")


----------



## Tar-Ancalime (Apr 5, 2002)

totally


----------



## Beorn (Apr 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Istar _
> *Wow, I just read this entire thread in one sitting.
> Here's one Mike B. forgot. He tries to work "Quotations from the Red Book of Westmarch" into every paper he turns in, especially papers for our anti-Tolkien (GASP) English teacher.
> 
> ...



Darn...you're right...BTW, he's referring to me...Too many Mike's in school, so I'm just Mike B...or called by my last name...


----------



## Diabless (Apr 6, 2002)

You believe the Ring gives you power and an advantage (games, school, ect...) You feel powerless and naked without it. You could have sowrn you had it on and you find you had taken it off and put it in a box. It's trying to leave you!, you think


----------



## EverEve (Apr 9, 2002)

When you are at the equestrian center, and you see horses return from a trail ride you mutter "The Riders of Rohan return!" without thinking (guilty again)


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 10, 2002)

You are currently looking for a new horse, and one of your main criteria is that it is grey, so that you can name it Shadowfax! (That's what I'm doing right now!)


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 24, 2002)

*How Obsessed Are You?*

How obsessed are you?


If you vote, please post some sort of short message afterwards, because I fear that if people only vote, then the thread will get down towards the bottom of the list. Voting doesn't keep a thread/poll high on the list which I find very aggravating.


----------



## AlellaGreenleaf (Apr 24, 2002)

PRETTY DARN OBBSESSED!!!


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't like any of the things up there, but I always call myself Poor Smeagol and the only thing I really want for my birthday is the One Ring. Is that good?


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Apr 24, 2002)

Hee Hee I voted for the quotes thing cause i do do that but more tongue in cheek fashion rather than huge emotion. Me and my mate Tom are forever blocking each other in doorways shouting 'you shall not pass' soo hilarious*sarcasm intended* My favourite one at the minute is doing Cate Blanchett's Galadriel*only manly* people come to me and say hi Gary how you doin'? to which i often reply 'I know what it is you saw' hehehe makes me giggle even if the world thinks i'm MAD*starts insanely ranting* Gary Gamgee they say he's MAD I'll show them I have a plan thats gonna show them all HA HA HA....


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 24, 2002)

Sorry bout that YayGollumn. I can't change it now Make your own poll. Oh and the "form" was meant as "from".


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 24, 2002)

I often walk around school sssssspeaking like Ssssssmeagol, oh yesss don't I, precioussss? The only perssssson it doesssssn't annoy issss Xanaphia. We don't know why thissss is, do we preciousss? And whenever a promisssssse isss to be made by me it issss sssssworn by the preciousssssss. I go around sssssssinging songsssss from LOTRsssss and many more thingsssssss, yessssss, preciousssssss.


----------



## Aerin (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't qualify for any of the above; but I am completely and totally obsessed with the BOOK version of Lord of the Rings, and just about any other book written by Mr. J.R.R. Tolkien! (If you don't believe me, ask anyone in my family.. hehehe)


----------



## Beorn (Apr 24, 2002)

Perhaps you would like http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=238 ?


----------



## Tarien (Apr 24, 2002)

I have imitated speech from every character, dressed like every character, quoted _from the book_ for every character, written plays, dream of anything LoTR, including the Hobbit, Sil, ect..., composed songs, pretty much anything you can think of.

And all in school, and other public places!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 25, 2002)

At the moment I'm reading LoTR while copying down my favourite quotes, which I then read aloud to myself... In conversations I'm always trying to get the subject to Tolkien, even if the original subject had nothing to do with it. And I sing songs both form the book and the movie on the street, until I notice people are starting to look at me strangely. Then I stop, because I'm a bit shy to show I'm a Tolkien fan... I don't want to be seen as completely crazy, which I would if I gave myuself up completely to this Tolkien-madness...


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 25, 2002)

Hey people! I love your posted messages. I am very happy people like this poll. If you could kindly pass this on to all of your forum friends, that I probably am not aquainted with, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 25, 2002)

I put all of the above, but the one about a script doesnt apply. maybeit will someday..

i do call my dad gaffer, just not to his face. my friends refer to me as the ring, and i found an old wedding ring in my dads shop, i now wearing around my neck like frodo did....


----------



## Zale (Apr 25, 2002)

I don't show it, and no-one would guess (OBVIOUSLY apart from here), but I _am_ obsessed. Although not so much with Tolkien, just with any great literary work (think Dune, not Jane Eyre). It just happens that Tolkien is the best...


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Apr 25, 2002)

Obsessed...... ME...........NO!!! YOU'LL NEVER GET ME..... NOT AGAIN.....


----------



## Courtney (Apr 25, 2002)

FRODO LIVES!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 25, 2002)

so does gollum, he adapted to the fire in mt doom....


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 25, 2002)

I'm not obsessed.


----------



## legoman (Apr 26, 2002)

I've gotten to that nice littel point when you realise nearly everything people say can be related to LotR in one way or another, but then I get lost cos I relate everything to music and comedy anyway, so I come out with a comical music ring, then other people get mixed up, its quite weird really.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

I totally understand what you mean about everything relating to LOTR. Whenever I hear someone say, "Follow Me..." I can't help but say "Buckleberry ferry, follow me...".


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Apr 26, 2002)

finest WEED in the south farthing.....


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 26, 2002)

yes, and whenever someone says precious, dont you just HAVE to say "it's been called that before, but not by you!" ?

EEP!!!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 27, 2002)

Does anyone other than myself, own a life-size Frodo standee?


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 4, 2002)

Ok, I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 4, 2002)

none of the choices fit what I am.

I've got 2 one rings on chains I own all 3 books a Frodo bookmark 2 movie posters which cover almost my whole wall a whole bulitin board full of pictures from the movie and more above and below it I've been called a lorf and Gandal,Galadriel,Frodo,Pippin,Arwen,Eowyn,and Elanor
I didn't like the sad ending so much that I;m writing a script to a continuing story and filming it this summer. All my friends know that I love the lord of the rings and can name everyone in the fellowship and know that if ever they have a question about the LOTR they can ask me and I will know. I've pre ordered the dvd and seen the movie 4 times and will probobly see it again now that there are preveiws for the two towers on the end even though I aready found them on the enternet. I finished reading the last book lastnight and cryed AGAIN. (I always cry when reading certain parts. If I had the mobey I would own alot more merchandise. Oh and I hgave the cd's with Ian holm in it and I can tell you who plays what in the movie and probobly in the two towers. I've made some stuff in the sand such as Gelm's Deep and Moria and I talk or do somethink about it at least 1 a day.

ok I'm done. What do you think?


----------



## Beorn (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Baggins _
> *Does anyone other than myself, own a life-size Frodo standee? *





> _Originally posted by Mrs. Baggins _
> *Ok, I'll take that as a no.*



THAT WAS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

Hey people! Does everyone like my poll? I couldn't believe I came up with it. (Clean LOTR humor, that's a first!)


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

I know this is off topic, but does anyone know how I possibly could have become a guildsman?


----------



## Beorn (May 5, 2002)

For posts 0 through 29, you are something that I forgot. For posts 30 through 99, you are a Guildsman-Whether you like it or not . From post 100 and up, you can be anything you like. I will be posting an announcement in Member Announcements on how to do this soonly (my word, don't steal!).


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 6, 2002)

thanx!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 6, 2002)

Oh and to add on to how I'm a ringer, When I read the part in the book where Sam is singing that song about not givig up and frodo answeres and they find each other, I was out behind my house in the forest and I got up on the table, memorized the song and sang it at the top of my ungs.
And I go around every now and then to test my friends on LOTR stuff.
And I paint rocks and wood signs and all so far have something to do with LOTR and I painted quite a few.
And I quote and sing songs from the story ALL THE TIME.

So tell me what you think about how I love the LOTR.


----------



## Aredhel (May 7, 2002)

How about this one-
You go on the Tolkien Forum 4 times a day*GUILTY*

I once memorized that verse that Sam says to get past the Watchers and into the tower. My friends all look at me wierdly when I do that. 

Glad to say that I am happy I'm not the only one!


----------



## Beorn (May 7, 2002)

I think someone did this already:

You're a _moderator_ on The Tolkien Forum!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 7, 2002)

Huh?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 7, 2002)

I've memorized "upon the harth" the son that sam sang to find frodo and many poems and songs oh and the one galadriel sings when they leave lorien. And I quote people from it all the time and I tell my friends about all you guys and yes I'm here alot too. My friends can name about 20 resions I'm a LORF


----------



## Eithne (May 7, 2002)

lol... i'm not there yet... *inconspicuously hides lotr script and special addition books under pile of papers with frodo lives written all over them* course not! "All that is gold does not glitter..." no! no! i will not give in to the voices! i will not sing!


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 7, 2002)

Oh come on it's fun. You know you want to. Be sure to stang up on something and sing real loud.

LOL


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 7, 2002)

As Mrs. B starts to sing****************




Hey Ho to the world I go
that can heal my heart
and drown my woe
rain may fall 
and wind may blow
but there'll still be many miles to go

Sweet is the sound of foreign rain
and dreams that fall from hill to plain
better than rain or rippling brook
there's a mug of _"coke"_ inside this Took!




PS: I'm part Took.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 9, 2002)

Ok, I take it people don't drink coke in the Shire?


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 9, 2002)

I love Coke and being part Took means we're related. I'M SO HAPPY!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 11, 2002)

wow!


----------



## Beorn (May 22, 2002)

Another thing that I suffer from...

If I'm typing a web address that ends in .org, I type .or*c*


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (May 24, 2002)

I went to the pool with a friend so we did that last scene in the movie where Sam almost drowns like twelve times.
LOL 
It was fun and I liked drowning and saving.


----------



## tasar (May 28, 2002)

I wear a silver ring and pretend that I'm Galadriel. Still need to work on that 'turning into a green tornado' thing though.


----------



## Frodorocks (May 29, 2002)

You're name is Caitlin DeWolf and your user name is Frodorocks. You have 135 pictures and articles about LotR hanging on the walls of your house. Your friends try to drown you at the pool because you won't shut up about lotr. (That's happend to me )Every time you see a plain gold ring you scream and throw it into the nearest fire. (That one about the pigeons and the nazgul, genius)


> 'I'd dearly love to see some Elf-magic, Mr. Frodo."-Sam


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dengen-Goroth _
> *43) You find a link between all your surroundinga and places in ME.
> I annoyed my friend, who also read LoTR. there was a hill, i said Weathertop, the school, I said Barad-Dur. *



tried and stand guilty


----------



## Camille (Jun 10, 2002)

Well I am guilty of:
have Feanorians fonts on my computer
I am learning Quenya, even though I have nobody with whom I could practice it and it will be useless in my work.
I can not look at a night full of stars without thinking in the Ages of the stars and how it would be to live under the starlight *sight*
Every time I look a beautiful tree I think how many years took him to grow to that size and how noble or dark his spirit is.
I feel very sad because I do not have any friend around me to talk about Tolkien  

and yes I am Camille and I am a tolkienholic!!


----------



## Camille (Jun 14, 2002)

I remember one more.. when you start naming trees laurelin, telperion galathion etc etc


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 14, 2002)

Name places of forests nearby Lorien and Rivendel.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 14, 2002)

Write a whole continueing story to the book.

Guilty of both.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, I'd better not even start. I do most or all the things on the list. I'm going to buy Sting soon, I call LOTR my precious, compose tunes for Tolkien's songs, write Lord of the Rings and Frodo is the best on every piece of paper I use, and etc. etc. There's probably not room to write it all. My friends are afraid of me, and my family has lost all hope.


----------



## Pippin/Frodo (Jun 15, 2002)

Sadly my friend today told me I was completely obsest and that I liked it sooo much I was making other people tired of it.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 16, 2002)

I seem to remember nearly losing all my non-LOTR friends at one point coz me and "Lady Galadriel" wouldn't shut up about it! Now we have all our deep conversations about ME away from the prying ears of the non-believers! Isn't that right LG?


----------



## Beorn (Jun 28, 2002)

You can type 'thetolkienforum.com' faster and with more accuracy than most people can type 'the'


----------



## Istar (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm afraid that dosen't apply to me, because I have it on the top of my bookmarks list!


----------



## Ecthelion (Jun 28, 2002)

I have one. You name one of your fishes Sauron and another Aragorn then sit infront of the fishbowl and pretend when they swim at eachother they are swing swords.

Another. You dress up your dog as LOTR characters for Halloween

Uuuummmmm........No comment.


----------



## kristi de marin (Jun 29, 2002)

while we're on the pet subject...

when you're on vacation and keep calling your friend's cat your Precious


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 30, 2002)

I always call my animals "my precious", but then again I am a bit crazy bout my pets...! I also think that Merry and Pippin would be great names for cats but my mum won't let me get anymore!


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't have any pets, but the pastor of our church recently acquired a puppy, and he wanted to rename it Samwise. However, he decided to ask all the young people of the church to vote on the name. My friend and I went totally nuts after he told us, and ran around yelling "Samwise! Samwise!" over and over. We e-mailed him as soon as we got home, and even included pictures of Sam's bravest moments from the movie. They named the puppy Samwise. We went bizerk.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jul 13, 2002)

-every time u meet someone u can't help but wonder what race they'd belong to in ME & can't wait 2 go on that site & find out what their elf, hobbit, dwarf, & orc names are.

-every time u see that preview for "Eight Legged Freaks" u automatically think of Bilbo & the spiders in Mirkwood

-at parties & wedding receptions u always toast to "The Downfall of the Lord of the Rings & the Return of the King"

-you've been known to scream random names of LOTR characters out of car windows & through sun roofs

-whenever u see the preview for TTT, u scream "Frodo lives!", "Sam's my hero!", & "Go Gandalf!" at the top of your voice


----------



## FrodoFriek (Aug 9, 2002)

Weel, since i did ask you to start this poll Mrs. Baggins, I must say I AM PRETTY MUCH AS OBSESSESED AS YOU CAN GET! AND AS I DO OWN THE DVD, AND I DID GET JENN L. TO WATCH IT, I MUST SAY I AM OBSESSED AND PERSUASIVE! MUAAHAAAHAAAA!


----------



## Aerie (Aug 10, 2002)

*Ways You Know You Are Obsessed With LOTR*

Someone on my old board started a thread like this and it was fun! Can you lot carry it on? 

1. You chuck your friend's rings into fires 

2. You insist on calling your grandad 'Gandalf the Grey' 

3. You give your friends rhyming nicknames e.g Fili, Kili, Oin, Gloin...etc 

4. You can speak fluent Elvish 

5. Whenever you see a fight you jump in shouting 'ELENDIL!' 

6. Elijah Wood has filed a restraining order against you 

7. You never stop reading LOTR, once you have finished you start again. 

8. You attack people who dont like LOTR 

9. You try to grow hair on your feet! 

10. You burst into song for no reason 

11. You say 'son of...' after saying someone's name e.g 'Chris, son of Nathan'


----------



## Muffinly (Aug 12, 2002)

There should be a spot on the poll that says:
You are constantly writing elvish scripts in every imaginable place.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

fianlly i read all this. and i am guilty of most of thos things.

i call my dog my precious, all the time, i go"aren't u just my little precioussss, yesss, u r" LOL

and i spent all day printing and cutting lotr pictures to put on binders folders and books and notebooks for school. i also plan to write frodo lives on my book covers. LOL.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 12, 2002)

my friend got scared when i told her my theory about how middle earth used to exist.

i seriuosly think my grandpa is an elf. he has really pointed ears.


----------



## Arien (Aug 17, 2002)

*If you are a true LOTR fan you will:*

-Go around muttering “My Precious is lost”.
-Go ‘Tramping’ all over your garden with an old manky stick.
-After dinner you spontaneously burst into a long complicated song.
-Walk around wearing green blankets over your clothes with a leaf brooch holding it together.
-put a torch under your green cloak and turn it on so that you look like an elf that is between worlds.
-when confronted by a teacher who is concerned about your glowing green cloak as it is not school uniform cry “back you devils”, pull out ‘sword’ and charge at them as if they were orcs.
-walk around barefoot with a curly wig on your head.
-buy a gold ring and wear it on a silver chain.
-when a teachers takes any of your friends for detention etc. burst into tears and cry “they took the little ones!”
-introduce yourself as “so and so, son/daughter of so and so”.
-you go on a six month hike taking only crackers and rope just for the fun of it!
-you buy all the gear and walk around claiming to be one of the missing istari.
-you grow your hair out to seem more elvish-and buy the ears!
-when your tutor walks in you mutter to your friend “they have a cave troll”.
-never eat melons because everyone knows ‘mellon’ means friend.
-try scaring people by wandering around muttering ”ash nazg durbatuluk,ash nazg grimbatul.ash nazg trazatulk agn burzum-ish krimpatul!!”
-start calling children hobbits
-walk around shouting ”get outta my way you orcs!”
-gaze into the jewellers muttering “they have my precioussss,my precioussss.
-when your teacher tells you “your late” you glance at them darkly and say “a wizard is never late mr. so and so, nor are they early,they arrive precisely when they mean to.”


----------



## Ceorl (Aug 17, 2002)

hehe nice realism.

You strike me as a movie inspired Tolkien fan due to your cave troll mention, is it so?


----------



## Arien (Aug 18, 2002)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Arien (Aug 18, 2002)

*Theres more...............*

-your friend has a large bar of chocolate so you eat some.when they accuse you of stealing you draw yourself up and shout “i am not trying to rob you!!im trying to help you”
-Whenever you have to dirsect a meeting you open it with “strangers from afar,friends of old,you have been summoned here to............”
-always refer to yourself as “we” and have arguements with yourself.i.e. 
“we want that chocolate dont we precious? smeagol says no,nasty smeagol, but gollum, yes, gollum wants the light bubbly chocolate............”
-when you answer the phone say “is it secret? is it safe?”
-you legally change your name to strider and start hanging around taverns pestering little people.
-you refer to your loved ones as “my preciousssssssssssssss”
-in the early hours of the morning you can be found lurking round your neighbours pond muttering “nicccceeeeeeee fisssssshesss” to yourself.
-instead of pepper spray you have a glass bottle and scream “ aiya earendil elenion ancalima” at muggers.
-If anyone pushes in front of you in the queue you draw sword(or something sword like) and shout “YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!”
-when your teacher asks for your homework you reply “if you want it,come and claim it!!”
-you claim the reason your finger is missing is because gollum bit it off
-when you are in trouble in school you angrily reply “do not be so quick to deal out death and judgement!”


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 18, 2002)

after reading all of that i am finally starting to understand why i am in an insane aslyum. 
*mutters to self* "and they think i'm crazy....they won't think that for long...."


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Aug 18, 2002)

hee hee love it. I like making people look at my hand by saying look at this, they look see nothing in my hand and look back at me, at which point I say 'I know what it is you saw'


----------



## Galdor (Aug 19, 2002)

Great list! I have one you might want to add that my friend and I do.

- After a good meal or drink of some sort you say "Ah! that was proper fourteen-twenty,that was!"


----------



## CloakedShadow (Aug 20, 2002)

I already do most of that...but please don't worry about me...
And I have a cloak, so nix on the green blankets...

*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey I didn't know I had to do that! Maybe I'll try that! I could freak out my foot ball buddys too. SSSWWWWEEETT!


DWARF LORD


----------



## EverEve (Aug 20, 2002)

OH I DO MOST OF THAT!!!! i flipped out one time when my friend took my LOTR action figure of aragorn. I, uh, went screaming down the hall screaming "my precious! give me back my precious!"

it was quite funny, really.

EVE (since everyone else is signing their name)


----------



## EverEve (Aug 20, 2002)

Legolas_Lover12: UR FRIEND DIDNT BELIEVE THAT MIDDLE EARTH USED TO EXIST?!?!

its sooo obvious that it did. I mean, my theory is that Tolkien was the only person to find out the truth, and the LotR series, is the actual recording of the facts. You know, like a history book. Whats yours?


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 20, 2002)

I only recently became a total LOTR fanatic so I can't claim to have done all of the above, but I can claim to have made a good start. I especially love to do the "You're Late" one because I am almost never late, and I get some weird looks. I'll have to try this one:



> hee hee love it. I like making people look at my hand by saying look at this, they look see nothing in my hand and look back at me, at which point I say 'I know what it is you saw'



Nenya


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 20, 2002)

well that is kinda mine too. that JRRT found these books in a library at ...oh, whatever school he taught at ...Oxford right?? anyway ...and no one else remembered about them because no one had read them for so long. then i went into seatil about why ME could have existed and that stuff.
good men go beyond the circles of the world to Eru (God). and evil go to melkor (the devil). Valinor is like ...oh, i don't know cuz i'm not an elf but ...anyway. then there are some ppl who have pointed ears still. i believe they are elves so i believe my grandpa is an elf. so i believe i am 1/4 elvish. and i could go on and on. but i won'tjust for ur sanity


----------



## EverEve (Aug 20, 2002)

oh dont worry about my sanity..i lost it ages ago..during my first week at the forum


----------



## EverEve (Aug 20, 2002)

I thought that was hilarious too! lets see... whats the worst ive done...o gosh, i cant even begin to think. when i figure it out, i'll tell all of yall about, cuz im sure u all wanna hear it!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

You bet we want to hear it! Let's see... the worst I've ever done is just talked and talked about LOTR and at any given opportunity throw in a quote or say that something reminds me of say, an elf, until everyone around me just rolls their eyes and tells me to shut up.  And now I've even got some better ideas.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

I just read this thread over again because, yes, I'm really going to start freaking people out. I have to use this one: 



> -your friend has a large bar of chocolate so you eat some.when they accuse you of stealing you draw yourself up and shout “i am not trying to rob you!!im trying to help you”



It'll go over great with dancers!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 21, 2002)

Lol, this thread is so funny . 


Ive only done one or two 




p.s this is my 400th post! way hay!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 21, 2002)

Congrats! I see that you are a Pickwickian. Dickens is great!


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Aug 21, 2002)

He is amazing isn't he . Hwhat other Dickens books have you read?


----------



## CloakedShadow (Aug 21, 2002)

I've got a few:

*Refer to your home as Bag End
*Throw a big party at 33 to celebrate your 'Coming of Age'
*Walk up to random old men and shout 'Fireworks, Gandalf! Fireworks!'
Just a few I picked up...



I'm going to be and elf this Halloween! I'm making an elvish dress, and I already have a cloak! My friend and I are going to walk around the neighbourhood chanting in elvish! 

Until then...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## EverEve (Aug 21, 2002)

I called someone an orc once, and I was seriously surprised that they didnt take it as an insult, or even have a clue what I was talking about...

Oh and this one time, I was talking to this guy, and LOTR came up and somehow he managed to outwit me (GASP!) and keep me trying to think up an insult....well, he called me an orc, and it made me sad  CUZ IM AN ELF!! I REALLY AM!!!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 22, 2002)

LOL. me too. and i think that people today who live longer have some numenorean blood .LOLOL


----------



## EverEve (Aug 22, 2002)

YOUR RIGHT! that must be it!


*3 MORE POSTS TO 1000!*


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 23, 2002)

CONGRATS in advanced!!!!! i'm only on 462. lets see that 538 posts to go ...i think ...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 24, 2002)

and i've found a way to relate soem things to LOTR

1.
in our english class the abreviation for and interogative (question) sentence is INT which sounds very much like ENT. 


and this is something of how LOTR realtes to the bible.

2.
the devil (lucifer) was a musical angel b4 he got kicked outta heaven. and i've heard somewhere that melkor was one of the most powerful mair in the creation of the "music" or whatever. just thought that was kinda interesting ...


----------



## EverEve (Aug 24, 2002)

interesting...very, very interesting...


----------



## ltas (Aug 26, 2002)

> -instead of pepper spray you have a glass bottle and scream “ aiya earendil elenion ancalima” at muggers.



  That one might actually work...


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 26, 2002)

To tell you the truth when I first read LOTR I planned on having a big coming of age party when I was 33. I had it all planned out in my head. I would have a small pavilon in my back yard, and invite some of my friends, and have a feast. There would be small firecrackers, and at the end I would make a big monologue about my life.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

heres one

obtain a sword, break it and hand the shards down to your son and his son untill one of them decides to fix it.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 26, 2002)

Your start button looks like this:


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

you carry aroun a sword, pipe and a whole bag of weed  you might get arrested though.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 26, 2002)

If you ever catch anyone trying to steal something from you in school like a pencil or something, yell at them and run away, and then say to your friend, "The ring has him, Aragorn."

I tried.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 26, 2002)

LOL. can u really make ur start button look like that???


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 26, 2002)

well, as i have curly hair, and a ring, and i wear it sometimes, im all set. I.am.smeagol and arathin call me "ring" cause....i dono why....and i.am.smeagol does go around vouching for smeagol and telling why he is so cool.
also, i.am.smeagol and i went to see FOTR 4 times dressed up as elves...(with cloaks) and we held whole convo's in just lotr quotes (to see one, go to www.iamsmeagol.net (i am smeagol's website) and look around...its there somewhere....  )


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 26, 2002)

I dont think so. Unless you have a program i dont.


----------



## Beorn (Aug 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Legolas_lover12 _
> *LOL. can u really make ur start button look like that??? *



Yes, and mine actually does...However, it's not easy (nor safe) to do...if you're really, really interested, PM me and I'll explain (BTW, you can make your computer unusable if you screw up trying to do it).


----------



## Nahar (Aug 26, 2002)

i say 'my precious' alot....and i ahve a little gold ring that has elvish enscibed on it, one ring to rule rhem all etc etc on it..

theriot


----------



## EverEve (Aug 26, 2002)

ohhh....definetly not trying that then...i screw up on everything that has to do with comps!


----------



## Precious (Aug 26, 2002)

*Top 10 reasons you're a Tolkien fan*

I didn't see this previously posted; if it was, forgive me...I'm a newbie 

The Top Ten:

10. When you constantly call your loved ones "My Precious."

09. You apply Rogaine to your feet to appear more 'Hobbitish.'

08. You run off on a 6 month hike taking only crackers and rope, just for the hell of it.

07. You throw your wedding ring in the fireplace so you can see the runes on it.

06. You won't eat melon, because mellon means friend.

05. You constantly refer to your father as "Me Ol' Gaffer."

04. You claim the reason you are missing a finger is because Gollum bit it off.

03. Instead of pepper spray, you pack a glass bottle and scream, "Aiya Earëndil Elenion Ancalima!!!" at muggers.

02. When your wife has a baby, you are overheard saying, "He really has Gandalf's nose."

01. You legally change your name to Strider and hang around taverns pestering short people.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Aug 27, 2002)

I have reasons why i'm a tolkien fan but they invole none of the above. ( I don't think they do anyway)

Top ten reasons I'm a Tolkien fan
1. He was such a great writer.
2. I love fantasy
3. I can get lost in his books and come out the other side hours later.
4. The characters are so alive (it's almost haunting)
5. I love adventures
6. Good prevails over evil (well it does in the hobbit and LOTR)
7. Middle Earth is so intreging.
8. Legolas ( and elves in gereral sound awesome)
9. By the end you feel like crying because you want more.
10. Some (most) parts are totally relevant to you and you feel like you're there.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 27, 2002)

there were numerous threads like this so i guess its okay.


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Aug 27, 2002)

Here's one:
Whenever an alarm (of any sort) goes off you immediately yell, "Awake!Fire! Fear! Foes! Awake!" 

I just went camping and thought about LOTR all the time. I was staring into the fire after part of a cardboard box got put on. It was shaped like a mountain with a point and everything. I said, "Smoke rises from the mountain of Doom..."


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Eve COOL Avatar!
cant wait till i reach 100 posts!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 27, 2002)

youre just itching for an avatar arent you?


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 27, 2002)

How does everyone get such cool avatars. I want one thats not just gimli, but I can't make a better one.( all thouh I love gimli, but I want mine to be original). 


DWARF LORD


----------



## Precious (Aug 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *there were numerous threads like this so i guess its okay. *


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 28, 2002)

then i don't think i'll risk it. i'd prolly mess it up. well unless the instructions are REALLY simplemaybe u could PM them to me ...i could take a look at them... but i prolly won't risk it

and here are some things i thought of in school today that show that i think about LOTR all the time ...

1)
in math class my teacher was talking about numerators and denominators. and when she said numenators i automaticly thought "numenor"!!! then i was think about numenor for the rest of math class ...

2) 
my teacher used sam in an example sentence in english class. and i thought sam gamgee!!!! then i was thinking about sam and frodo in mordor for the rest of english class ...

3)
when we had to run the mile in gym and i thought i couldn't run anymore i just though "think legolas!! think aragorn!!! think legolas ..."

oh and on with my theory about how middle earth used to exist:

if u have read th bible u would know that people used to live for like 400 - 900 yrs. i think those people were numenorian. since they were living so long. or maybe some were elves who were slain or died or greif or something like that ...


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Aug 29, 2002)

anad another thing. i think valinor is like the garden of eden (kinda) at first it was connected to arda like eden was "connected" (for lack of a better word) to earth. then they were "removed" grom the circles of the world so ppl couldn't find them, etc etc ....

anyway i'm obsessed ....


----------



## EverEve (Aug 29, 2002)

that is pretty clear....someone tried to touch my ring again today...i tlod them to bac k off cuz i was possesive over it  they just sorta smiled


----------



## EverEve (Aug 29, 2002)

thanks Rose! U'll get to one hundred soon enough...anyway, people keep trying to touch my ring (at least they recognize the fact that its from LOTR) and i tell them to lay off the precious....uh-huh.


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 29, 2002)

*1 post closer!*

i dont know if there is a current quote thing going on but i have another quote!

"You talking to me? You talking to me? you must be talking to me..."

hope you like this one!


----------



## EverEve (Aug 29, 2002)

i dont get it....


----------



## CloakedShadow (Aug 29, 2002)

Here are _my_ reasons:

10) It gives me and my friends an excuse to wear our cloaks to school (yes, we do wear cloaks to school...full length grey ones...)

9) TOLKIEN IS UBER COOL!

8) Have you _seen_ Legolas?

7) What about Aragorn, have you _seen him_?

6) I have my own copy of the mass-produces 'One' Ring! (And on a silver chain and everything!)

5) You try looking into Frodo's deep blue eyes and saying you _don't_ like it!

4) Because Middle Earth is fun to play in!

3) Because there is nothing cooler than an Elvish Archer!

2) Except maybe LOTS of Elvish Archers! (Can't wait for TT...)

1) *DUH*...it's the Lord of the Rings! (Gosh, do I have to explain _everything_ to you people...)

Until then...
*The Cloaked Shadow*


----------



## steel_rose (Aug 29, 2002)

i just relized that i stuck my post in the wrong spot!!
I ment to put that in the movie qoute game!!
SORRY!!


----------



## Frodorocks (Aug 30, 2002)

1. Because it instantly gives you something to talk about with everyone. (everbody likes the lord of the rings)
2. (CloakedShadow) You try looking into Frodo's deep blue eyes and saying you don't like it. 
3. The books are so great you can't stop reading them.
4. The movie's so great you can't wait to see the next one.
5. Because it gives you a break from this all too boring world. 6. Because middle earth rocks. 7. Because I love adventure. 8. Who doesn't like elves? 9. Because the characters are great. 10. Because the actors play the characters so well it's uncanny.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Sep 1, 2002)

Hey y'all! I'm back!! I can't believe I've been kept from the forum for so long!! Oh well, the point is that I'm back ! Everyone like my poll? Well, if any of you could kindly check out my new thread in The Fellowship of the Ring, The Movie section, I would really appreciate it. The title is "Disturbing and Violent?".


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 4, 2002)

hey, i'm back. and my math teacher used Sam twice in two example word problem in math class yesterday. and i iused sam in a poem in enlish!!!


----------



## Istar (Sep 4, 2002)

My English this class this year deals with British Literature. Although Tolkien wasn't even mentioned, I'm going to try to relate every story in one way or another to LotR or the Hobbit!


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 4, 2002)

and my math teacher used sam again four times!!!! maybe i'll ask her if she knows what LOTR is ...


----------



## Courtney (Sep 5, 2002)

I only have one main reason... I just can't help it!!! I mean, Middle Earth is so much better than the real world...


----------



## ltas (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Courtney _
> *I only have one main reason... I just can't help it!!! I mean, Middle Earth is so much better than the real world... *



Yea, the Real Life is extremly over-rated!!!


----------



## Precious (Sep 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ltas _
> *
> 
> Yea, the Real Life is extremly over-rated!!! *


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Sep 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samwise_hero _
> *
> 9. By the end you feel like crying because you want more.
> *





RIGHT ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and by the way i love your name.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 7, 2002)

Aight here's teh list from yesterday:


1) i was brushing my teeth, and the precious started like hanging down towards the sink, and i immiediatly thought of Galadriel, and the whole eye of Sauron thing with Frodo at the Mirror.

2) is spanish we were watching a movie, and it was something about the two ancient provinces...and i swear they said something like Agorn or something....I was just like "ARAGORN SON ARATHORN! ISILDUR'S HEIR!!!!"

there was something else but i just cant remember it....


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 7, 2002)

and Bill was in my English book. i was thinking about ponies and LOTR the rest of the class.


----------



## EverEve (Sep 7, 2002)

oh, and my friend and i were riding through our neighborhood, and she was like 'lets pretend theres like some freak chasing us' (this is the friend im trying to convert to Tolkien-Freakism, and s=he has an over-active imagination), so obviously i thought of Ringwraiths, and i told her that and then we went really really fast. yep.


----------



## Diamond Took (Sep 8, 2002)

YUP!!!

I'm a ringer!
all of the above. 
and strangely enough, I'm actually PROUD of it!?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 8, 2002)

ME TOO!!!!


----------



## EverEve (Sep 8, 2002)

I qualify! And, obvously im proud of it...after all...Im still here after 9 months!!!! yay for Eve!!!


----------



## EverEve (Sep 10, 2002)

OOOHHH!!! Evie understands now


----------



## Beorn (Sep 14, 2002)

You mix up movie & book names with The Lord of the Rings:

Books/Plays:
Gone with the Hobbits (Gone with the Wind)
A Tale of Two Towers (A Tale of Two Cities ...Groan...)


Movies:
The Lord of the Lambs (Silence of the Lambs)
The Ringbearer (The Godfather)
The Ringbearer Pt II (The Godfather Pt II)
The Ringbearer Pt III (The Godfather Pt III)
Sauron's List (Schindler's List)


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 14, 2002)

LOLOLOL. those are good. i wudda neva thought of that!!!


----------



## fersganjh (Sep 15, 2002)

> I only have one main reason... I just can't help it!!! I mean, Middle Earth is so much better than the real world... - Courtney





> Yea, the Real Life is extremly over-rated!!! - ltas


 I agree. Hey, The cloaked Shaodw, I wear the one ring on a silver chain too!


> Top ten reasons I'm a Tolkien fan
> 1. He was such a great writer.
> 2. I love fantasy
> 3. I can get lost in his books and come out the other side hours later.
> ...


 Right on. LOTR rocks. - fersganjh


----------



## fersganjh (Sep 15, 2002)

here are sum more:
- you have the one ring, but you refuse to wear because you fall to the temptation of the ring 
- occasionally you dress in Middle-earthen clothes
- walk around bare foot to develop hobbit feet
- make plans to build a hobbit hole in a hill somewhere in New Zealand
- talk using terms "of old" "daughter/son of..." and so on
- when someone tells you "ur late" u reply "[insert your name] is never late [insert name of person who told u u were late]. Nor is he/she early. He/she arrives precisely when he/she means to." and then after a moment of silence you laugh.
- you buy and wear elvish ears
- you keep the one ring hidden in case the nazgul are nearby
hee hee...  (& I do this all too!) - fersganjh


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 15, 2002)

sorry. I don't do much of that craziness. My friends have just gotten used to me constantly referring to myself as Poor Smeagol.


----------



## gate7ole (Sep 16, 2002)

My best reason is:
SILMARILLION
I just hope I lived in the world of FA, even if I knew Morgoth would prevail


----------



## CloakedShadow (Sep 18, 2002)

> *
> 
> Yea, the Real Life is extremly over-rated!!! *



Amen to that...who wants all that school work and responsibility anyways? All I want is to hike the forest of Mirkwood...to travel the trails of the great adventurers...and to meet Frodo, Sam, Merry, and Pip!!!


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 20, 2002)

*I love*

I love all of your reasons, but mostly i like them because they're adventurous, detailed, and wonderfully made.


----------



## Popqueen62 (Sep 21, 2002)

*that is so...*

that is so awesome.. this thread rocks!


----------



## Muffinly (Sep 22, 2002)

My reasons:

1. I felt excluded when all my friends read the books and I didn't.
2. Pippin: The jar-jar Binks of LOTR. (But that's not a good thing).
3. The maps look cool.
4. Writing the word "Námarië" at the end of letters.
5. Lembas taste good.
6. Two words: "I don't know half of you half as much as I should like,
and I like half of you half as well as you deserve." (maybe I shouldn't be in Pre-Calculus).
7. I actually have something to do with my time.
8. I like to read the apendices.
9. The popularity. (It's probably gone down).
10. Writing in Dwarvish and Elvish to confuse my friends.


----------



## Dragon (Sep 23, 2002)

1) it's fun
2) it's fun
3) cute guys
4) more cute guys
5) it's fun to watch cute guys
7) no, seriously, fantasy is *awesome* and tolkien is the master
8) did I mention it's fun?
9) I love to get lost in the beautiful lands of ME
10)I love to watch cute guys get lost in the beautiful lands of ME

no, there really are good reasons, but I just got high off whipped cream, so they'll have to wait.


----------



## Eol (Sep 25, 2002)

this thread must not die...its funny and i just read the last 12 pages of it....im learning quenya and im dressing as an elf when i go to ttt i was gonna buy sting but they probably wouldnt let me in the theater hehe....but i am getting the elven brooch for my lorien cloak


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 26, 2002)

kool. i don't really have anything to dress up in when i go to TTT. oh well. my friends probly wouldn't go with me if i dressed weird .....


----------



## Eol (Sep 26, 2002)

sure u do go to a fabric store buy some grey fabric and then buy the dvd or go to www.noblecollection.com and order the elven brooch


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Sep 26, 2002)

yes but my parents don't let me order things off the net. i'm trying to talk them into letting me get the one ring. i know i'll wear that to TTT!!!


----------



## Legolas the Elf (Oct 1, 2002)

here guys heres another one.
-you do riddles with poeple or when they talk to u

I have done it a lot it confuses them. 


This thread rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Legolas


----------



## EverEve (Oct 2, 2002)

Duuuudee....I do most of that...including the 'late' thingy...

YAY ME!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 5, 2002)

i have more i just can't remember them all now. it's too early. here goes:

- You think all caves covered in grass are age old hobbit holes

- when your running in PE and you make your footfalls sound like the orcs in FOTR.. the movie... (y'know.. dun duh duh dun duh duh dananan..)

Beautiful aren't they?


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 5, 2002)

oh, brain flash! (owchie!)

- u will suddenly get impulses to go and watch the movie at 2:30 am and not know why. ( i mean u already have it memorized!)


----------



## EverEve (Oct 5, 2002)

I actually do have the movie memorized. I do think about the orcs during running in PE! Yah, Im a dork...


----------



## Eol (Oct 6, 2002)

lol i love threads like this i love lotr im almost finished with seeing the movie my 7th time but my dumb family keeps kicking me out of the tv room....i always find ways to work quotes into conversations
heres some of my ideas:
you refuse to wear any rings even resembling nenya, narya or any other ring of power because u think the temptation is too great
you are planning on going to ttt as an elf (guilty)
you want a ps2 just for the lotr game (guilty)
ur winamp skin, background, and buddy icon resemble lord of the rings (guilty)
u spent 45 minutes on ebay looking for the best version of the one ring (guilty)


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 8, 2002)

i finaly found the note book where i wrote the rest of my ingenios ideas. Wanna hear sommore??:

-When your friend asks to see your ring, u run away screaming, " no it's my preciosssssssssss!!!" 
-When u introduce ppl at the beginning of your birthday party u list off evryone's last name untill someone interups u with the plural pronunciation of their name.
- You post a sign outside on a tree of your backyard that says "Warning! Any dwarf who breaths loudly will suddenly become surrounded by beautiful elven archers"


*bows and smiles at hte crowd* "Thank u, thank u ppl. i'll be here untill thursday!"


----------



## Eol (Oct 8, 2002)

you burst into a 12 verse song after dinner and walk around calling mountain dew "a proper 1420"


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 8, 2002)

(hey Celebrien. do u hold a seat on the council of lothlorien. my RP daughter is the queen of lothlorien.)

that almost happened to me at my friend(mirina's) birthdayparty.

i do admit to the movie @ 2:30 am though.


----------



## Eol (Oct 10, 2002)

i do not hold a seat there...are government councils fun? but anyway lets see.....what else do i do...well i'm learning quenya right now i only knwo like 3 words though


----------



## HobbitGirl (Oct 11, 2002)

Ha ha ha! This thread is great! I think the worst one I've ever done was when my brother stole my One Ring replica (silver chain and all) and I jumped on his back screaming in a Gollum voice, "My Precious! Give us back our Precious!" To top it all off, my dad happened to causally comment, "Why don't you just bite off his finger?"....so I went for his finger.  My brother took this all very comically, and didn't mind me clinging to his back at all.

Don't worry about me though, I haven't totally lost my mind...yet.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Oct 13, 2002)

For adult Tolkiapaths:

Decorate your home in early hobbit (and wish there was someplace you could purchase a round door and round windows!).

Consider mushrooms a foodgroup.

While taking walks, talk to occasional trees to see if they respond.

Purchase or make a long wooden staff.

Bring many of your outdoor plants in for the winter (in colder climates, of course).

Purchase a room fountain, preferably one with a fog machine.

Rename the cat/dog/bird/fish with names appropriate to their particular personalities (hobbit, orc, elf etc.)

Purchase (even if you have no more wall space) still another picture, painting, wall hanging that reminds you of The Lonely Mountain, Caras Galadon, The Shire, Rohan etc. etc.

Make tapes/CDs of music that transports you to Middle Earth (Ralph Vaughn Williams has many such melodies as does Alan Hovanhess, Delius, Sibelius etc.).

Keep an "ear" out in surrounding conversations (wherever you are) for the person who mentions ANYTHING that indicates he or she is a fellow Tolkiapath - and when that happens, STRIKE!


----------



## Eol (Oct 14, 2002)

tolkiapath eh? sounds like a new word for the dictionary


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 18, 2002)

i wanna learn quenya really bad but i am kind caught up in anouther novel right now : The mists of avalon. i't really good. 

i do think they should add that loverly word to the big ,grand, old confuzing, boaring dictionary. but that's just my opinion.


----------



## EverEve (Oct 18, 2002)

you mean its not in there?! what freak wouldnt consider it a word?!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Oct 29, 2002)

i know. some ppl are just insane. heres a new one that just poped into my mind:

- a day before T2T comes out u will reread the whole book, post all the new posters of T2t around your room, iron your elf costume ( u hope to get in free!), gety no sleep that night b/c u are way too excited, ect.

u get it


----------



## Eol (Nov 3, 2002)

Well yeah the sleep one for sure. Oh I'm so happy, this girl at school has the perfect cloak for my costume and its really cool because she said she would lend it to me!!! So I'm happy...and I just sent the check for the ring i got off ebay so thats cool too.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 11, 2002)

*Are You Obsessed With Tolkien?*

Currently, on TTL, we're having a discussion to determine who is the most obsessed with all things Middle-Earth using a site someone found with about 90-ish reasons on it. Basically, we read through it and tell the rest of the list which ones apply to us, stating which ones are true. Then the person who says the most apply to them, wins, or seeks help. Currently, we have someone with 18, let's see how everyone here does in a seperate competition. Please note there will be no prize  And there are also a couple more pages after the original that count as well.

http://www.geocities.com/heretherebehobbits/Obsessed.html  

I'll start off here with the ones that apply to me.

_19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.

20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.

21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc_ - Well, I wouldn't say immensely interesting, but I'm more likely to watch them.

And ones that are almost correct for me

_2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own._ - Well, I already have a cross between the two, so I'm alright...

_7) The most important CD in your CD collection is Howard Shore’s (he wrote the score for LOTR) soundtrack._ - Almost. Probably about third, behind _Iron Maiden - Best Of The Beast_ and _Iron Maiden - Greatest Hits_.

_39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD._ - I'd like to get a DVD player, but the reality of that is unlikely, I need more money...

So for me, we have 3, I suspect some people are capable of beating that.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 11, 2002)

i almost have to go so i'll start me list 
) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard
) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
35) You are irrationally mad at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
6) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.


----------



## Ice Man (Nov 11, 2002)

I didn't look at the link, but I know I'm not obessed with Tolkein.


----------



## Lord Aragorn (Nov 11, 2002)

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
8) You’ve seen the movie until you personal funds and the funds of your family and friends are exhausted.
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
11) You can correspond all of the music on the soundtrack to the dialogue in the movie.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
16) You write a list of reasons that you may be LOTR obsessed.
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
29) You plan to perm and cut your hair in hobbit style.
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
33) You go to movies you hate, just to see the LOTR trailer.
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.
35) You are irrationally ****ed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.
41) You’ve been thinking of getting this Tolkien symbol: tattooed somewhere…

24!!!! Not too bad. I _am_ getting that tatoo.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 12, 2002)

Ok, so this thread of mine has been merged, why? I mean, the two threads are different. Both using different lists, my one being from a list that has far more options in it. Plus my one was a competition to see who was the most the most obsessed in comparison to the same competition on TheTolkienList. Having the competition merged with another on here destroys the whole thing, so if we can't discuss Tolkien-related matters, what can we discuss? 

So, we have two contrasting threads moved into one, to save space I assume. Oh yeah, that's gonna save a lot of space. Do you Mods think perhaps you're deleting and merging too much, and destroying a good deal of discussion amongst members? I respect what you're doing, and this place wouldn't run without you, but I would say you're perhaps being a bit too strict.

Rant over, and back to some Computing work...


----------



## ltas (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: If you are a true LOTR fan you will:*

...you will find it difficult to trust anyone whose name begins with "S" (unless it's a proper hobbit name like Samwise)...


----------



## Dragon (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Maggott _
> *For adult Tolkiapaths:
> 
> Decorate your home in early hobbit (and wish there was someplace you could purchase a round door and round windows!).
> ...




MUSHROOMS ARE A FOOD GROUP!

I am guilty of all of these, and I really do wish That round doors and windows were more common.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 13, 2002)

MUSHROOMS ARE A FOOD GROUP! <quote Dragon>

No, I meant in the larger sense as somethin akin to carbohydrates and proteins! I know that they are an edible fungus and as such occupy their own particular "food group", but I must confess that I was thinking much more BROADLY, as it were!


----------



## Beorn (Nov 13, 2002)

Well, I guess I'll reply since _I_ am the one who merged the two. The purpose, as has clearly withstood some 300 posts, of the original thread was a list of ways to prove that you are obsessed with LotR.



> Basically, we read through it and tell the rest of the list which ones apply to us, stating which ones are true.



If you would care to read this _entire_ thread, you would see that we do that too.

It's fine that there's a competition. A competition to see who is the most obsessed simply adds to the original, 300 post thread.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Nov 13, 2002)

i AM trying to read this whole thread. it is hard but i am about 1/2 way through and im a fast reader!!! oh boy give me atlest 1or 1.5 hours to read the rest 2morrow. i'm too tiered now.

i'll count as i go along.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Well, I guess I'll reply since I am the one who merged the two. The purpose, as has clearly withstood some 300 posts, of the original thread was a list of ways to prove that you are obsessed with LotR.
> 
> If you would care to read this entire thread, you would see that we do that too.
> ...


I can see the original thread lasted 20-odd pages but it has been dormant for almost 2 months and seemingly gone out of service. I'm not denying that the thread was a good one, personally, I haven't read it all, I don't have the time, but I still think another thread should have been allowed for an updated competition. But it seems there is nothing I can do about it except let people carry on posting it here, with the competition, in it's current form gone. I'm too tired to think up more intelligent things to right so I shall leave it at that.


----------



## Weathergirl2006 (Nov 14, 2002)

Funny!i really did have a few dreams when i was in the fellowship!


----------



## Beorn (Nov 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *But it seems there is nothing I can do about it except let people carry on posting it here, with the competition, in it's current form gone. I'm too tired to think up more intelligent things to right so I shall leave it at that. *



You certainly can do something about it. Go to Ancalagon, ask him if he thought what I did was right. If not, he'll split it out, or I will.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 14, 2002)

Fair enough, I shall ask for his opinions presently.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 14, 2002)

Split. Let me know if you'd like this short convo removed, and the new title of the thread (I believe this is what it was)


----------



## Éomond (Nov 14, 2002)

Ok, here a few for me:

39. Run around the house with mom's big kictken knifes pretending that you're killing orcs.
37. saving as much money as you can to buy a couple of tickets for yourself to see the movie as many times as you can.
31. Watch all the traliers at home and at school from the computer
28. Take all the LotR book marks from the library and school
4. Watch/Read Movie/Books every day


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 15, 2002)

I found a green dress and bought pointy ears for when I go to see TTT. If you can't find some ears, then take out a lock of hair from in front of your temples and tie the rest up any way you want. For some reason it makes your ears look pointier. My friends will go with me, they'll just act like they don't know me.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *Split. Let me know if you'd like this short convo removed, and the new title of the thread (I believe this is what it was) *


Thanks, Beorn (and Anc, I assume). No need to bother with the convo, might as well leave it there.

Ok, so now the competition is back on track  Let's see who's in the lead so far... It's Lord Aragorn with 24! Let's see who can manage to beat that, surely someone can. We had people on TTL who past 30!


----------



## EverEve (Nov 17, 2002)

EXACTLY! *is glad taht her new neighbor is as big of a ringer as her, and is convinced he is somewhere on this forum, but she just hasnt found him...YET*


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Nov 18, 2002)

Arrg, I got 19, but there were some that sounded a lot like me but I couldn't really say I would technically do that exact thing like:

7) The most important CD in your CD collection is Howard Shore’s (he wrote the score for LOTR) soundtrack.
11) You can correspond all of the music on the soundtrack to the dialogue in the movie.
13) You want to legally change your name to Gandalf/Frodo/Sam/ Arwen/Eowyn… etc.
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
25) You’re truly terrified that there are Nazgul searching for you at this very moment...
31) The Eye of Sauron haunts your dreams.
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.
37) You’ve had to buy another LOTR soundtrack, because you've worn the first one out, you’ve listened to it so many times.

If I could count those, I'd have 27. It's so unfair! Anyway, these are the ones I'm sure about:

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
6) Your ideal date is under 4 feet tall, has funny ears, furry feet, and curly hair.
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
14) Your dream house is actually a hole in the ground.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
22) Your one big wish in life is to meet Frodo Baggins (Not the actor who played him, but the actual Hobbit). And you’re in your 20’s or older.
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
29) You plan to perm and cut your hair in hobbit style.
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
32) You’re currently looking for the Grey Havens.
35) You are irrationally mad at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 18, 2002)

My mum made me a "The One Ring" birthday cake. And all this time I thought that she just thought I was crazy or something and she's really been listening to me. I was sitting at the table and I said Bilbo's birthday speech. When I got to the part, "I'm going now. I wish you all a very fond farewell. Good bye" (or something like that.) Well anyway, when I had finished saying that, I fell out of my chair and hid under the table pretending to be vanished. It was funny because of the looks on their faces.


----------



## Shadowfax (Nov 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebrien _
> *this thread must not die...its funny and i just read the last 12 pages of it....im learning quenya and im dressing as an elf when i go to ttt i was gonna buy sting but they probably wouldnt let me in the theater hehe....but i am getting the elven brooch for my lorien cloak *



heehee, my fabulous, hot, wonderful boyfriend ('ecnerwal' on this forum) bought me Sting for my birthday- let us just say that there was much shrieking and jumping around involved...


----------



## EverEve (Nov 18, 2002)

my Ring died...aka:it fell apart...it was cheap. Ooh, but I used my Gollum-speech to get my friend to bring me some Pats (the NE Patriots for all you non-football fans out there) gear. Scared her into it, really.


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 19, 2002)

I'm a football fan, but it's only by chance I've heard of the NE Patriots, I believe you mean, _American_ Football. For it is not the original football.


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 19, 2002)

I used to play football (the real kind with the black and white spots) But I was really bad. I once went to kick the ball and missed but I had kicked really hard so I ended up on the ground. Not good. Yay for England! They're so going to beat the Aussies at Rugby!


----------



## Beorn (Nov 19, 2002)

*ahem*

Topic please


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 19, 2002)

Sorry. You know you are a ringer when you'll give up following rugby and doing sports (and pretty much the whole rest of your life) to be always on TTF? (shrugs)


----------



## Wolfshead (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> **ahem*
> 
> Topic please  *


Sorry, Beorn  I just couldn't resist pointing out the incorrectness in EverEve's post 

Back on topic, um, same as Frodorocks said


----------



## Frodorocks (Nov 20, 2002)

You know you are a ringer when your friends scream at you to get a life and when you are asked to describe yourselff the first thing you say is something like "elvish" or " The Lord of the Rings nut." You know that you are are ringer when you just can't put the books down and are always reading them. You know you are a ringer when your worst insults are "you tom fool of a Took" and "filthy yrch."


----------



## Shadowfax (Nov 20, 2002)

how about when your own mother threatens to make you see a shrink for liking fantasy (with emphasis on LotR) too much and "not dealing with the real world"?


----------



## Eledhwen (Nov 28, 2002)

1. Find a pub called the Green Dragon (easier in England, and much easier than trying to find the Prancing Pony).

2. Frequent it.

3. Whilst there, refuse to discuss anything with anyone that does not fit in with all the above posts. 

4. From time to time, say in a loud voice "Any Tolkien fans in here?". 

5. Plead with the landlord that you are not a nutter who should be bounced and banned.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Nov 29, 2002)

u must be from England. i just had a frien move back. had the coolest accent eer. Anyways, i do about the same thing 'cept it involves quoting Tolkien at the lunchroom table at school. my friends don't like it much though..


----------



## LadyElf (Nov 30, 2002)

You pretend to be an Elf in chat rooms and reply to the ASL question with 2500/female/Lothlorien. Either that or you try and convince chat people that you are from a country called Lorien. (Its a teeny little island in the South Pacific. Yup.) Sadly enough, I am doing that at this very minute. Its lots of fun!


----------



## Courtney (Nov 30, 2002)

I woke up at 7 am on a Saturday so I could read FOTR.... I have to finish that one an TTT before I see the movie. I have read them before (a bunch of times)... i just like to have it fresh in my mind when i see the movie...


----------



## Anira the Elf (Dec 1, 2002)

that's awsome! i goota just read TTT but i got 2 or 3 book to read b4 i read it again so it will be a week or 2 b4 i get to read it.


----------



## Muffinly (Dec 2, 2002)

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc
24) You know the current date in Shire Reckoning. (12th of Foreyule)
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.
35) You are irrationally p---ed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.

That's all for me
5) You plan to name your children after characters from LOTR.
I once met someone who was going to name her daughter Eowyn.\


33) You go to movies you hate, just to see the LOTR trailer.

I know people who do that. I just download the trailers.


----------



## Mablung (Dec 2, 2002)

When the voices in your head start becoming Maiar


----------



## Froggum (Dec 3, 2002)

I guess I'm not as obsessed as I thought, but I'm definitely a strange individual

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
_Just the other day at the ice cream parlor.. "It comes in pints? I'm gettin' one!"_
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
_I have_
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…
_My little sister is afraid of Gollum, ever since she was three. I creep up behind her and whisper it in her ear... *evil laughter*_
35) You are irrationally ****ed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
51) You've begun to spell like a Britt, even though you aren't one, and you know that, you just love how it looks...


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm going to my own list in minute but something has just thrown me...

SEAN ASTIN WAS IN THE GOONIES!!!!???? WHO? WAS? HE? IN? IT? !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

okay i've not seen the film for years but I must have watched it for an entire year, I was 11, honest.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 4, 2002)

I couldn't remember the name so I looked it up. He was Mikey.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 4, 2002)

Here are a few:

Despite a sizable wart on your foot you are willing to walk around barefoot to develop leathery hobbit feet, and you stick the hair you pull out of your brush onto the tops.

You 'fro out your hair to match your feet.

Your dream house has round doors with knobs in the middle.

You refer to your midmorning snack as second breakfast.

You have a friend who got ahold of a bootleg copy of The Two Towers, but you refuse to watch it because it just HAS to be experienced on the big screen.

You eat six meals a day.

You don't smoke, so you buy a bubble pipe and contemplate how you can possibly blow bubble rings.

You have a montage of FOTR scenes and a picture of Argonath on your desktop wallpaper.

You insist to your professors that you are neither late nor early, you arrive precisely when you mean to.

When you see that Whitey's sells fresh fruit frozen yogurt in pints, you exclaim, "It comes in pints? I'm gettin' one!"


----------



## Mablung (Dec 4, 2002)

Put all your doorknobs in the middle of your doors.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 4, 2002)

Today:

-I kicked/slapped three people who tried to touch "my precious"(aka the books)
-We were watching a movie in Science class in which a pie got put into the oven (dont ask), and entirely without meaning to, I muttered "It shall burn in the fires of Mount Doom...". 'Twas funny cuz i scared the begeezus out of the girl who sits next to me


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 4, 2002)

You have a ring you put on when your scared thinking no one can see you.

You call all sugar cookies lembas


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

Thanks for the link, CraigSmith.  These ones apply to me:

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
14) Your dream house is actually a hole in the ground.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.
35) You are irrationally ****ed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.

So that's 11 altogether... maybe I am not obsessed enough.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 9, 2002)

3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.

35) You are irrationally ****ed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.
32) You’re currently looking for the Grey Havens.
10, not too bad.

I am really looking for Grey Havens, lol.


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Dec 13, 2002)

your friends call you paranoid because you bring Sting with you everywhere.

When you see the warty old principal you yell Ahhhhh Sauron.

You fall asleep on your desk with your face stuck to the LotR book.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Dec 13, 2002)

- u see a lonely and abandoned LotR book and want ot give it a home, compleatly ignoring all those kittens and puppies.


i saw one today. it was sooooo sad...  .....


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Dec 14, 2002)

*I'm the obsessed one!*

1. your friends run away when you start a sentence.
2. You've got a larger than life poster of Aragorn on your wall.
3. You spend hours in the Tolkien Forum.
4. Youv'e got all the issues of Fantasy magazine
5. When watching Wheel of Fortune and the category fictional character you immediatley scream out one of Tolkiens creatoins.
6. You are caught in the janitors closet at school smooching your Aragorn picture.
7. Your friends call you obsessed with LotR for some reason.
8. You call your Lotr Book the Precious
9. Your shrink tells you to get back to the real world.
10. Your Mom tells you to put down that Lotr book this instant and put away your clothes.
11. When you fall asleep in class your teacher asks you what you were dreaming about since you were muttering 'Never! You won't take the Precious!
12.You've beeen sent to the principals for reading The Hobbit under your desk.
13. You have a fake gold ring on a chain that resembles the One Ring.
14. When the VCR got jammed and your brother pulled the broken LotR tape your Mom had to pull you of him.
15. Your teacher calls a conference with your parent to say that they're geninueinly worried that you don't have a life, instead you have a book.
16. You cried when the Balrog got Gandalf in Moria.
17.You watched the movie 11 times.
18. You wish there was a middle-earth amusement park.
19. It was a windy day and your LotR book blew in front of a sppeding bus and you dived for it and you miraculousy survived.
20. You pretend your Aragorn when no one is looking.

Im *GUILTY* of all of them except #14 and the one about the bus.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 16, 2002)

The poor book! CraigSmith *slightly-evil glare*, excuse me. NE Patriots, of AMERICAN football, not SOCCER!

I hardly ever watch TV now...cuz Im always here.  Ohh, and Im always hearing/reading quotes, and thinking how good they would be for my siggie here. It's sorta sad.


----------



## ShootingStar (Dec 16, 2002)

Here's one:

you've bought the 500 dollar version of the ring that's made of real gold and has writing that appears when placed near a fire (yes they really sell that)

still working on my parents for that one.

here's another:

you are at least high school age and you still go out trick or treating with your friends and you always fight over who gets to be frodo.


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 16, 2002)

Don't know if anyone has said this one yet, but:
You take LotR to church and recite peoms out of it while everyone else sings real songs.


----------



## Eol (Dec 18, 2002)

well I failed miserably as far as costumes go...I am going on friday instead of opening day....my cloak is almost done and I NEED TO FIND POINTY EARS


----------



## Shadowfax (Dec 18, 2002)

Go to your local science fiction/nostalgia store. They always have Vulcan ears. (at least mine do)


----------



## Lady Alyonna (Dec 22, 2002)

AHHHHHHHHHH!!! teh joy of finding that you are not by yourself in teh crazy world of Lord of the Rings.  I would actually say that i am getting back into my LotR groove, not that I've seen teh second movie. Ahhhhhh the joy.


----------



## Oren (Dec 28, 2002)

Lol, these are really funny!
I actaully have a gold LOTR ring on a chain that I wear, and i purchased the $300 ring... I have a part of my room completly devoted to LOTR, like all my LOTR rhings are set up there. I also freaked a guy out who was sitting next to me when he asked what my ring was. My reply was "My preciouss..." It t'was funny! I also will throw out quotes when I feel like it and can go into conversations about LOTR, with nobody even talking to me...


----------



## MrFrodo (Dec 28, 2002)

Nice Thread!!!!!!!


But you got to have this one:

As you walk passs a tree you stop to have a chat and express your happyness at the new leaf that has grown since your last conversation.

As you walk into the headteachers office with your friends you notice the flame in his eyes and you just cant stop yourself shouting 'Fly! this is a foe beyond any of you' as you sacrfice yourself stopping him chase your fellowship with the words '
'you shall not pass'


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Dec 29, 2002)

u have spent at over 9 hours of you life watching TTT over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over andover and over and over...


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 29, 2002)

You label your underwear by which character of the fellowship you are feeling most like.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 29, 2002)

There is no smiley for the weird look that I have right now. Do you actually do that?


----------



## Ecthelion (Dec 29, 2002)

When people try to steal your replica of The One Ring you try and bite off one of their fingers.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 30, 2002)

My brother does that all the time. It's tempting to bite his finger, but I reckon it wouldn't taste very well.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Dec 31, 2002)

A couple more signs of being a ringer:

1. Having more than 10 GB of your hard drive taken up bye Tolkien paraphanalia(sp)

2. Having two or more posters in your room of the movies.

3. All you can talk about is LOTR and nothing else matters

4. In your dreams at night you are Frodo(or some other member of the Fellowship)

5. You eat, drink, and sleep this awesome book, movie, and everything Tolkien and LOTR.

-Flame


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Dec 31, 2002)

i voted for often repeating lines from the movie. especially arwen's words because i love elvish soo much!


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

that was HILARIOUS!! i especially like the last one, and how you introduce yourself to people.


----------



## Frodorocks (Jan 1, 2003)

I counted and I have 23 pictures of Frodo alone hanging in my room. Cut out of magazines, newspapers, you name it!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Jan 1, 2003)

ha ha ha * rubs hands together* that is so awsome. i have one that i did recently:

- Steal your friends One ring Replica and run around Yeling in Gollum talk " My Prrrrrreesssiosssssssss has come back to me!!" and " Ha ha ha!!u can't see me!!"

very loopy, but, hey, it's me!


----------



## EverEve (Jan 2, 2003)

Lol, the saddest part is that I actually do most of this. 'Matar, that was the most bloody awesome thing I've ever heard. 'Tis a classic!

-Instead of saying "Oh my God" or "God help us", ect., you say "O! Eru!" or "May the grace of the Vala save us!" (guilty)


----------



## Sarah (Jan 2, 2003)

When fixing your breakfast (other than cereal) you say over and over... "Like butter scraped over too much bread."


----------



## Umealona (Jan 4, 2003)

after you have a great drink or something say " ah, that was a proper fourteen-twenty."


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 4, 2003)

Or... if you're like me.... I was in the kitchen the other day and I opened one of the cabinets a little ways and then let it shut. It made a little "boom." My Lord of the Rings sense snapped on immediately. I then repeated the booming noise many times and said in a dark voice, "Drums, drums in the deep!"


----------



## EverEve (Jan 4, 2003)

Lol! LMAO! Omg, these are great! '..express your happiness about the new leaf that has grown since your last convorsation'!<great stuff! Nenya, thats priceless.

-Your entire family knows what to get you for Xmas, and dont even bother to ask you anymore (LotR stuff...but that was kinda obvious).
-Whilst playing the LotR PC game, you are as scared of the Ring Wraiths as anyone in the books ever was.
-Become entirely exasperated when people IM you to tell you that they've seen the movie, and understand why your so obsessed with it....You've only told that person, like, twenty times that its the BOOKS you should be obsessed with, not the MOVIES...we all know which is better!
-You mutter under your breath about those ridiculous Fool-of-a-Tooks in your class, and you call all kids "little people" or "hobbit children"


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jan 4, 2003)

You are a true believer when you buy only very strange, twisted bushes and trees for your front yard which you then name Gorbag, Grishnakh, Radbush etc. - and after awhile, your husband starts calling them by those names!


----------



## Nenya Evenstar (Jan 4, 2003)

Hehehe... we are such nuts, aren't we! 

I have decorated my room completely in the "Elvish" style. I refuse now to put anything in it that does not resemble Elvishness. It is so exciting to walk into my room and see all the Elvish stuff around me! And then on my bookshelf I have one entire shelf of LOTR books -- eight of which I got for Christmas. Guess what was on my wish list.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Jan 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nenya Evenstar _
> *Hehehe... we are such nuts, aren't we!
> 
> I have decorated my room completely in the "Elvish" style. I refuse now to put anything in it that does not resemble Elvishness. It is so exciting to walk into my room and see all the Elvish stuff around me! And then on my bookshelf I have one entire shelf of LOTR books -- eight of which I got for Christmas. Guess what was on my wish list.  *



If you truly wish to decorate your room in "elvish", now is the time to do it. They sell these beautiful "glitter nets" in silver, gold and a white iridescent in the craft stores and some of the Christmas stores (the silver and/or white are the best). You get that together with a long string of the tiny lights in white or even blue and you double the nets into a tube, with the lights inside and festoon them along the upper part of your walls. They look like frozen clouds! It's just lovely and are appropriate for any time of the year! (Cheap too!)


----------



## Sarah (Jan 4, 2003)

I too am in the process of morphing my room. However I couldn't decide whether to have it "Bag End" style or "Elvish" style. So I went w/ a middle earth style. I have elvish type switch plates, I have pics of characters from the movie on my walls, 3 of which are on the ceiling above my bed. (guess which ones they are) I have pics of the places in ME on my door, and I'm still morphing.


----------



## Beorn (Jan 21, 2003)

You're getting the rights to get copyrighted and unreleased scripts for un-produced versions of The Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Isenho (Jan 21, 2003)

I have 80+ paintings of LotR printed on 8x11.5 paper in my studio wall. yeah


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Jan 22, 2003)

Let's see. *Scuffles through stuff* yes, yes that's true. Uh-hm, yep.

According to the research I'm a real ringer.
Scary...Isn't it?


----------



## Beorn (Jan 23, 2003)

When you read Macbeth for the first time, you have see no problem with Birnam Wood _going_ to Dunsinaine...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 24, 2003)

-Recite: 

_Gil-Glad was an Elven King
Of him the harpers sadly sing
The last who's realm was fair and free
Between the mountains and the sea

His sword was long
His lance was keen
His shining helm afar was seen
The countless stars of heavens feild
Reflected on his silver sheild

But long ago he road away,
And where he dwelleth, none can say
For into Darkness fell his star
In Mordor, where the Shadows are..._

All day long. Threatened to be kicked in your Solar Plexus for it


-Boast to everybody that you see that you have an older edition of LOTR then them. Even if theyve never read one book

-Have gotten kicked in your Solar Plexus for it... haha

-Bought a sword... at a gun show

-just cuz it looks cool! and was only 25$

-At party's (Super bowl perhaps?) I put on a guitar show every year, and this year im gonna say...
I dont know half of you half as well as I should like
And i like less than half of you half as well as you deserve

-Use little plastic ninja swords and say its Anduril, running around the house in a cape, and swinging it at every one u see


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 25, 2003)

Everyone here is so cool! These are all great ideas! Now my friends shall be truly frightened of me!!!! 

I have before done the "wizards are never late" thing. People were surprised because I've never done ANYTHING like that before! My teacher just started laughing.

As for my room... I have finally convinced my mom to let me paint it green. It does look more Elvish. I only have a few posters... my mom hates them. I'm still working on it. I have already designed my entire house.... It will have different rooms, some Shire-like, some Rivendell, Lothlorien, Caradhras.... Maybe Mordor!!! Not really. I'm going to have entire rooms devoted to LOTR. Filled with books.... everything. There will be the largest TV I can afford there, only for watching LOTR. I will have wonderful comfy chairs just for reading on, and a huge stock of Tea. 

I'll have to keep thinking of more ideas.... 

You know your obsessed when you and your mother have a bet that by the time you are 33, you will still love LOTR. Just as much. The loser pays the other 111 dollars. (I don't approve of betting or anything, but I would for LOTR when someone doubts me and says "I'll kick myself in the pants one day for all of this")


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 25, 2003)

Ha Ha! There are a ton of good ideas here. Now my friends will be really frightened. (But not nearly frightened enough!)

I'll have to think of some ideas too....

And Morgul King, that's cool how you are going to say that! Whenever I am talking to a group of people I always say that.

I dont know half of you half as well as I should like
And i like less than half of you half as well as you deserve

I have done the "late thing". It was funny. My teacher told me i was late, and I told him a wizard was never late. I've never done anything like that. People were surprised, but my teacher just laughed.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jan 25, 2003)

When you're in art class, your table starts talking about the Two Towers movie, and you get so passionate about the way PJ butchered it that you slam your hand (to convey your ire) right into your paint pallette. Yeah, I did that yesterday, and it sprayed paint EVERYWHERE...oopsie!


----------



## HobbitGirl (Jan 25, 2003)

-Buy the Special Four-Disk DVD Edition of FotR and only select the new and extended scenes to watch, because you know the rest of the movie by heart, and then after once watching the scene where Merry and Pippin sing thier little song in the Green Dragon Inn, memorize it to sing to your friends. (guilty)
-When you go to see TTT, wear a different cloak than the one you wore to FotR. (not guilty, I only have one cloak )


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 1, 2003)

You insist of reciting the whole of the council scene with your "friends" at lunchtime word perfect with accents and body language. (Not guilty, but my friends are )


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 1, 2003)

oooh also!
When you can quote dates, times and the full titles of characters off the top of your head and refuse to go to History class unless you are learning about the great battle in the end of the Thrid age 

and you insist on having you hair half up half down with small platts no matter how stupid you look and telling everyone that you are a high elf and they should bow before you....hummmmm, in answer to that one......I'll be quiet now


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

You look in the timeline in the appendices and copy the dates into your agenda. You tell everyone what happened that day.
(guilty)


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 5, 2003)

Let's see.... this might take a while.

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.(IT"S TRUE)
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.ersation(YES,I'M PLANNING ON IT)
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.(I'VE GOT THEM ALL FIGURED OUT)
5) You plan to name your children after characters from LOTR.(SAME HERE, BUT ONLY THINGS LIKE SAM AND ROSIE)
7) The most important CD in your CD collection is Howard Shore’s (he wrote the score for LOTR) soundtrack.(ITS PRETTY MUCH ALL I LISTEN TO. I'M LISTENING TO IT RIGHT NOW, IN FACT)
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.(YES)
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.(I LOVED BILL!!)
11) You can correspond all of the music on the soundtrack to the dialogue in the movie.(YES, NEARLY. EVEN IN TTT)
12) You’ve bought a gold ring, and you pretend to disappear whenever you put it on.(OF COURSE!)
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard(OF COURSE!)
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.(YES)
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.(YES)
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc(YEAH> I HATED FLIPPER UNTILL ELIJAH WAS IN IT)
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.(OF COURSE! PLASTIC SURGERY)
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it. (ACTUALLY, WHEN IT SNOWS, I GO OUT IN BARE FEET TO SEE WHAT THE HOBBITS FELT LIKE ON CARADHRAS)
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…(YES)
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.(NOT QUITE. I ONLY KNOW ABOUT HALF, BUT THAT IS A GOAL OF MINE)
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.(I JUST WISH I COULD MEET TOLKIEN)
37) You’ve had to buy another LOTR soundtrack, because you've worn the first one out, you’ve listened to it so many times.(I HAVE 3 FOTR SOUNDTRACKS. ONE IS FOR BACK UP)
39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD.( I WILL. THERE WILL BE ANOTHER TV FOR OTHER MOVIES)
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.(I MADE A LIST OF WHO IS WHO!!!!)

I find this rather sad!! I didn't think I'd have that many! I guess I'm too obsessed. I cannot believe that there are that many!!! It is sad. At least I don't do all of them. Yet. This is so sad. I'm too obsessed. Ohe well. I wonder if it can be bad for me. And I thought I had a life! THIS IS SO SAD!!!!!


----------



## Aulë (Feb 5, 2003)

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
24) You know the current date in Shire Reckoning.
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
35) You are irrationally pissed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.

Hmm, only 13...I'm not as bad as I thought I would be


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 6, 2003)

What's really bad is that I don't consider the fact that The Shire was based on one of Tolkien's childhood homes to be obscure or little-known...


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Feb 10, 2003)

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
5) You plan to name your children after characters from LOTR. (Seriously lol)
6) Your ideal date is under 4 feet tall, has funny ears, furry feet, and curly hair.
7) The most important CD in your CD collection is Howard Shore’s (he wrote the score for LOTR) soundtrack.
8) You’ve seen the movie until you personal funds and the funds of your family and friends are exhausted.
11) You can correspond all of the music on the soundtrack to the dialogue in the movie.
13) You want to legally change your name to Gandalf/Frodo/Sam/Arwen/Eowyn… etc.
14) Your dream house is actually a hole in the ground.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
17) Everyone that works at the theatre knows your name, address, phone number, etc.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc
24) You know the current date in Shire Reckoning.
25) You’re truly terrified that there are Nazgul searching for you at this very moment...
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
31) The Eye of Sauron haunts your dreams.
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.
35) You are irrationally pissed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
37) You’ve had to buy another LOTR soundtrack, because you've worn the first one out, you’ve listened to it so many times.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.
39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.
43) You own more than 3 editions of the trilogy
44) You've forgotten how to say "namarië" in English
45) You've been to the LOTR section of www.noblecollection.com 
48) You can go into a baseball/flirting/wrestling/gardening/etc chatroom and somehow always manage to change the topic of conversation to LOTR.
51) You've begun to spell like a Britt, even though you aren't one, and you know that, you just love how it looks... (No offence to Britts, they're cool, I do it too) 
57) You have at least 4 or 5 LOTR sites bookmarked and check them daily for anything new and interesting. 
58) You have the Two Towers countdown screensaver. 
61) You downloaded a sound clip from the movie to put on your answering machine as your outgoing message.
62) You’ve downloaded ring-tones for your cell phone from the soundtrack. 
63) You change your email address to something like [email protected] 
66) You wear a ring around your neck and at times you can't walk because its to "heavy."
81) You, at all costs, avoid marbles because you insist the fact that they could be Palantirs. 82) You've created your own character that you would wish to be. 
89) You've run out 3 computer ink cartridges printing pictures off the internet. ~ Submitted by Michelle Frodo
92) You have at least 3 Middle Earth names. 


Oh... lord... I really should give up LotR for a while!! I AM obsessed!


----------



## leggysnow (Feb 13, 2003)

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
7) The most important CD in your CD collection is Howard Shore’s (he wrote the score for LOTR) soundtrack.
8) You’ve seen the movie until you personal funds and the funds of your family and friends are exhausted.
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
11) You can correspond all of the music on the soundtrack to the dialogue in the movie.
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…
35) You are irrationally pissed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD.

13...wow. didn't realize i was that bad... lol!

In fact... it is kind of sad the way i say "it's mine. my own. my precioussss..." whenever someone tries to take something from me.. lol!


----------



## leggysnow (Feb 13, 2003)

oh my. didn't realize that there was a whole other page. weell. i'd better keep reading then!

 

48) You can go into a baseball/flirting/wrestling/gardening/etc chatroom and somehow always manage to change the topic of conversation to LOTR.
53) You say the reason you’re missing a finger is because Gullom bit it off.
57) You have at least 4 or 5 LOTR sites bookmarked and check them daily for anything new and interesting.
75) You drink mineral water and expect to get taller. 
79) You plan on dedicating you life to finding a way to Middle Earth.
84) You watch the entire movie in Slow-Mo just to make sure you didn't miss anything. 
89) You've run out 3 computer ink cartridges printing pictures off the internet.

okay. so that's actually _twenty_ then.


----------



## Jesse (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll just add a few. Here they are:

90) You spend over three hours on this forum (Like I do.) 
91) You have a Lord of the Rings email address (Like me.)
92) You replay the scene of when Gandalf the White appears in TTT movie over and over in your head.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 19, 2003)

WOW!!!!! I just noticed that there are more than one pages to this thing!!!! It shows how smart I am! Now I can go back and add some from the next few pages! YAY! And I thought I already had a lot!
43) You own more than 3 editions of the trilogy ~ Submitted by Caity Robinson (I have four, I think)
44) You've forgotten how to say "namarië" in English ~ Submitted by Caity Robinson (I always say goodbye instead of Namarie)
45) You've been to the LOTR section of www.noblecollection.com ~ Submitted by Caity Robinson (Of Course)
46) You've bought something from the LOTR section of www.noblecollection.com (Of Course!)
49) One or more of your passwords to your email is "Mellon" or "Friend" ~ ) (Of course)
You won't eat melon because "mellon" means friend.(Well.. I've never had to eat a mellon since I read LOTR, and i guess I won't.) 
54) You put Rogaine on your feet to look more HobbitishYou have at least 4 or 5 LOTR sites bookmarked and check them daily for anything new and interesting. (OF COURSE)
59) You have to build shelves in order to accommodate all of your games, toys and books pertaining to the book or movie. 69) You sleep in a different bed in the house to where everyone thinks you do. (Of Course!)
78) You tell people that Frodo has asked you to marry him, but he just doesn't know it yet (Ummm... that was a while ago... except Frodo knew it, cuz I "talked to him")
86) You decline an invite to watch a Star Wars marathon with a few friends and a few six-packs because you would rather sit at home alone in the dark at two in the morning watching LOTR with no sound (so you don't wake up the baby) (well, yes! I've never seen Star Wars, and the best time to watch LOTR is in the middle of the night.!)
89) You've run out 3 computer ink cartridges printing pictures off the internet. ~ 
(LOTS of times)
 
Yeah... That's all.


----------



## leggysnow (Feb 20, 2003)

I was just rereading some of these, and I started laughing at this one:

28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…


..because it's gotten to the point that my family can TELL beforehand when I'm going to bite my finger and hiss "my precioussss" about something... lol!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm going to do that!!!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't have any cloaks...

But:

-You will meet the person you're going to marry on a LotR based website.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 21, 2003)

My friend and I were at a baseball game and I had the Ring on a chain tucked inside my shirt. She saw the outline of it and asked what is was. I looked furtively around, pulled it out, and explained that it was Sauron's ring of power and I was on a mission to destroy it. (she's seen the movies but not read the books) She looked at me weird and told me emphatically that LOTR isn't real. I looked shocked and explained the sitch again and again with the same results. She finally came to the conclusion that I need to be admitted to a mental hostpital ASAP. I haven't seen or heard from her since then.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 21, 2003)

You and some friends walk down the sidewalk of a medium-busy street decked out in cloaks with swords and bows and Rings on chains around your necks, yelling in elvish at oncoming cars(Guilty)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

You cant help yourself, and draw what you think Cirith Ungol's gonna look like in the ROTK movie...

pass and tower and watchers and tunnel and shelob and cleft and courtyard and stair and trap door and...


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

Get a tatoo on your left fore-finger of the inscription on the One Ring


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

Have more than 1000 posts on this forum. Im halfway there!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shadowfax _
> *When you're in art class, your table starts talking about the Two Towers movie, and you get so passionate about the way PJ butchered it that you slam your hand (to convey your ire) right into your paint pallette. Yeah, I did that yesterday, and it sprayed paint EVERYWHERE...oopsie! *



IVE DONE THAT!!! HAHA


(sorry i took up 4 posts to say my 4 things... forgot there was an edit button)


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 21, 2003)

My not-brother Ryan was going to buy a ring for his girlfriend...
My real-brother AJ was like "Is it a ring of power?!"

And Ryan was like, "Yes, AJ, it's a ring of power."


----------



## Shadowfax (Feb 21, 2003)

Which one- getting angry over TTT or slamming your hand into your pallette?


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 21, 2003)

For Wonks: You meet your fiance in a Tolkien online message board.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 21, 2003)

Both at the same time Shadowfax. haha... it was so great


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Frodorocks _
> *For Wonks: You meet your fiance in a Tolkien online message board. *



You're right.
I'm a bigger loser than I first surmised.

Escapism please!


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 22, 2003)

I have a similar problem. I say 'Shiiiire..... Baggins' in the Nazgul voice. My friends can now predict when i'm going to say it. Isn't it sad


----------



## xime i love OB (Feb 24, 2003)

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
5) You plan to name your children after characters from LOTR.
6) Your ideal date is under 4 feet tall, has funny ears, furry feet, and curly hair.
8) You’ve seen the movie until you personal funds and the funds of your family and friends are exhausted.
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.
10) You have issues with the fact that Bill the Pony didn’t have a bigger part in the movie.
13) You want to legally change your name to Gandalf/Frodo/Sam/Arwen/Eowyn… etc.
14) Your dream house is actually a hole in the ground.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
16) You write a list of reasons that you may be LOTR obsessed.
17) Everyone that works at the theatre knows your name, address, phone number, etc.
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
23) You’ve forgotten what colour your walls are because you have that much LOTR memorabilia
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
35) You are irrationally pissed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
35) You are irrationally pissed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.
39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.
41) You’ve been thinking of getting this Tolkien symbol: tattooed somewhere… 
or perhaps something in elvish 

this is mine)
i want and i bought a t-shirt with legolas in it then i go withj my new t-shirt to my school and i show it to everybody, they want to kill me, theke the t-shirt and burn it. lol(now they hate me and they are tired of me talking about my love story with legolas or with imrahil)


----------



## Galdor (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a bunch of them.....

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
5) You plan to name your children after characters from LOTR.(sort of)
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
32) You’re currently looking for the Grey Havens.(I'd like to think so....)
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible(only jokinly of course)
44) You've forgotten how to say "namarië" in English 
One or more of your passwords to your email is "Mellon" or "Friend"(it was for a little while...)
50) You put the last name of your favourite character on your email( I use Galdor.)
57) You have at least 4 or 5 LOTR sites bookmarked and check them daily for anything new and interesting.(I don't have four bookbarked...but I visit a ton of them.....)
63) You change your email address to something like [email protected] ([email protected] figure it's close enough...)
66) You wear a ring around your neck and at times you can't walk because its to "heavy."(Ack! I don't have one now, but I really really want to get one,.....)
79) You plan on dedicating you life to finding a way to Middle Earth.
82) You've created your own character that you would wish to be.
92) You have at least 3 Middle Earth names.

Hmmm, I think that's 22.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow! People have actually lost friends over this! I don't know how to do the quote thing, but Treyar said, "She finally came to the conclusion that I need to be admitted to a mental hostpital ASAP. I haven't seen or heard from her since then." That is weird... in a good way of course!


----------



## Evenstar373 (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a ring that I wear all the time & if some one asks me about
it a tell them that its a elven ring of power


----------



## Talierin (Mar 5, 2003)

111) You read Celebs (celebraties) in the paper as Kelebs (Celeborn)


----------



## Jesse (Mar 7, 2003)

112) You post here way too much.  (Guilty for that as charged).

113) You listen to the Fellowship of the Ring soundtrack way too much (also guilty as charged).

114) You go around calling everyone your prrrrreeeecccciooooouuuuuusssss. 

115) When someone asks to go by you, you yell "You Shall Not Pass!"

116) You pretend your brother is Sauron, trying to get the One Ring

117) You talk about Lord of the Rings so much you're friends leave you and you wonder why

118) You pretend you live in Hobbiton

119) You dress as Gandalf the White when you go to school


----------



## Lossengondiel (Mar 13, 2003)

2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
11) You can correspond all of the music on the soundtrack to the dialogue in the movie.
13) You want to legally change your name to Gandalf/Frodo/Sam/Arwen/Eowyn… etc.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
18) You can read the whole Trilogy in a weekend.
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc
23) You’ve forgotten what colour your walls are because you have that much LOTR memorabilia.
26) You want pointy ears so that you can be an elf.
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.
39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie
44) You've forgotten how to say "namarië" in English
51) You've begun to spell like a Britt, even though you aren't one, and you know that, you just love how it looks... 
57) You have at least 4 or 5 LOTR sites bookmarked and check them daily for anything new and interesting
59) You have to build shelves in order to accommodate all of your games, toys and books pertaining to the book or movie
97) You fall totally in love with Legolas, Aragorn, Boromir and dream the movie in your head over and over again

Obsessed...maybe. But crazy...nah


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Mar 19, 2003)

4) you plan to name your pets after carachters

19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.

20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.

21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc

29) You plan to perm and cut your hair in hobbit style.
(actually my hair naturally looks hobittish, I cut it when my mom starts calling me frodo or sam)

36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you

57) You have at least 4 or 5 LOTR sites bookmarked and check them daily for anything new and interesting.

101) You’ve crammed up your computer’s memory by downloading every single screensaver from www.LordoftheRings.net


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 19, 2003)

*I have some...*

You have started to wear your wedding ring on your necklace and you steer clear of anyone who looks at it in a funny way.
The people at the movie theater have decided to put you on pay roll.
Whenever you go to the snack bar the people up there always say"The usual"~
The sign outside the door of your room says"YOU SHALL NOT PASS!"
While your at a restuarant with your friends and you see a flock of black birds flying over head you throw you and your friends into the nearest plastic tree bushes.
You tend to qutoe LOTR lines ten times a day or more.
While in the mall with your friends you just went past the macys store for the sixth time and when your best friend says"Well that looks familiar",your yell out,"Thats because it is....we've been going around in circles!".
You have come accostomed to eating elvensies.



I need to think of more now!


----------



## BlackCaptain (Mar 19, 2003)

Me:

1) You incorporate quotes from the movie/book into regular conversation.
2) You want to cultivate an English (or Scottish if you like Pippin) accent because you think it’s better than your own.
3) You have a compulsion to learn Elvish as a second language.
4) You plan to name your pets after characters from LOTR.
5) You plan to name your children after characters from LOTR.
9) You know every line to the movie, and you know how they correspond to the book. Eg) Legolas says “There is a shadow and a threat that has been growing in my mind,” in the movie, but you know that Aragorn is the person who actually says it in the book.
12) You’ve bought a gold ring, and you pretend to disappear whenever you put it on.
15) You wish you were an Elf/Dwarf/Hobbit/Wizard.
19) You insist that it’s not actually a trilogy, but that Tolkien meant for it to be all one novel.
20) You know tons of little-known facts about Tolkien/the book/the movie…For instance, that the Shire is based on a part of England that Tolkien used to play in when he was young.
21) Any movie that any of the actors from LOTR were in previous to LOTR becomes immensely interesting to you. Eg) Sean Astin was in “The Goonies,” Elijah Wood was in “The Facutly,” etc
22) Your one big wish in life is to meet Frodo Baggins (Not the actor who played him, but the actual Hobbit). And you’re in your 20’s or older.
23) You’ve forgotten what colour your walls are because you have that much LOTR memorabilia..
27) The next time it snows, you’re going to try to walk on it as apposed to through it.
28) People are ready to hang you by your toes if they hear you say “My Preciousss” one more time…
29) You plan to perm and cut your hair in hobbit style.
30) You become livid of someone tells you that Bilbo is Frodo’s uncle (everyone knows that they’re cousins).
31) The Eye of Sauron haunts your dreams..
33) You go to movies you hate, just to see the LOTR trailer.
34) You can rattle off any and all of the poems/songs/verses in the book upon request.
35) You are irrationally pissed at the fact that Tom Bombadil was cut from the movie.
36) You wish Tolkien could come back from the dead, just so that he could write another installment for you.
38) Tolkien is your God, and LOTR is your Bible.
39) You plan to buy an entire new entertainment system for the release of the DVD.
40) You compare everyone you know to characters in the book/movie.
41) You’ve been thinking of getting this Tolkien symbol: *insert that cool symbol here* tattooed somewhere…


----------



## Lady Aragorn (Mar 22, 2003)

I have to say (and someone migth have said this already, I'm not sure, I haven't taken the time to read them all) that anyone who actaully charecterizes their obbsession is pretty obbsessed.


----------



## elfgirl (Mar 22, 2003)

I have to say that I know I am obssessed by five ways, that are probably not on the list. 1. When asking about electives, I found myself infuriated by the fact that Quenya was not one of the languages taught there. 2. When my History teacher asked me why I was reading LOTR in History, I ended up telling her how LOTR describes the most important battle ever fought; The battle of Helm's Deep. 3. For christmas, I asked for a one-way ticket to middle earth. 4. I post on the RP's so much, my parents are starting to wonder when I sleep, because they can't see how I have the time. 5. My English teacher has banned (or tried to ban  ) me from reading anything about or by J.R.R. Tolkien at any time, because I have read all of the things so many times. And I am so infuriated by that, that I had to get a punching bag.
These all really happened to me, even number five, and I am so sad because I was on my 50th read of the trilogy when she banned me... now I am on my 53rd.


----------



## spirit (Oct 22, 2003)

*you know when you are obsessed!*

You're crossing the street and have a sudden urge to yell "Get off the road!"

You speak Elvish

You call things that you own "My preciousssssss"

You call things that OTHER people own "My preciousssssss"

You name your pet's after character's in the book

Words like Hither and Thither come naturally to you

You are still trying to convince the school psychiatrist that you are decended from a character in the books

You are thinking of hiring an assasin to kill Russel Crowe

You have already hired that assasin

Whenever you hear music you do the Frodo Chicken Dance

Your mom brings home vegetables and you yell at her, "You've been in Farmer Maggot's Crop!"

You insist on having Breakfast, Second Breakfast, Elevensies, Lucheon, Afternoon Tea, Dinner, and Supper

You chant Arwen's spell whenever someone tries to cross the brook you're sitting at

You nickname your friend's little brother gollum

You think big, hairy feet are a turn-on

You want to have big, hairy feet


----------



## spirit (Oct 22, 2003)

(http://groups.msn.com/LordOfTheRings4ALLU/youknowyourobessed2.msnw)


You've read all three books more than ten times.

You've kept it hidden and save.

You've turned you back on your faithful tv and now watch the palantir.

Since you've seen the first one of the three LOTR movies you're listening to Enya all day long.

You think it is a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt for so small a thing.

Words like "Yrch" make sense to you.

You dedicate all your free time to learning Sindarin or another Tolkien 
language.

You know when Durin IV lived.

You've become strangely obsessed with mushrooms.

Whenever you close a door, you say "They have a cave troll!"

When you come to a dead end you're still convinced that the road goes ever on and on.

There's a sign on your door saying "Speak Friend and enter!"

Whenever you get a chance, you burst into song. Preferably one that has 
more than 20 verses.

The only map you can read is the one of Middle Earth.

You're starting to make strange hissing noises when you speak and call all your possessions "my precious".

You change your name by deed poll to a Tolkien character and seriously 
consider naming your children after LOTR characters.

You have more than thirty sets of the books - and several are in languages you can't read.

You buy the bookmark with "the one ring" tied to the tassel, and then 
wear the ring around and pretend to be invisible.

Every time you see birds in the sky you have the urge to say "Fly you 
fools!"

When someone knocks on your door you grab them, pull them inside and 
ask "Are you frightend?... Not nearly frightend enough!"

You try to walk on top of snow like the elves do.

You think about getting toupees for your feet.

You have made up names for all the nameless characters in the movie, 
like various hobbits at Bilbo's party or the elves at the Council of Elrond.

You are able to reenact the whole movie in character.

Your computer's screensaver is a marquee reading, "Ennyn Durin atan 
Moria: pedo mellon a mino" and the password is actually "mellon".

You print out the whole movie script and religiously study it.

You've highlighted all your favorite parts of the books, and your highlighter has ran out of ink.

You have a special clock that always tells you how many days, hours, and minutes are still left until the next part of the movies opens in theaters.

You find yourself taking many detours and shortcuts

The last five times you went to see the movie, you only went to see the 
preview trailer.

All day you hear words such as 'habit' and 'going', in your mind as 'hobbit' and 'Gollum'.

Whenever you see a tree you give it a hug and say "Hail Treebeard!".

You grow long hair and tie it back, and prance around delicately - and you are male.

You get someone to shoot you with 3 (fake) arrows, just so you can reenact 
Boromir's death scene.

You start to put 'elvish' down as your religion.

You cannot see a beer without blurting out "It comes in pints? I'm getting one!"

You manage to bring the words 'hobbits' and 'Mirkwood' into every sentence.

Your friends instantly know you are going to say something about LOTR 
even before you open your mouth.

You get a long blond wig and give yourself an elvish name.

You see a carrot and can't help but think of Merry

You learn all 25 pages of Very Secret Diary off by heart and say phrases from them at all times (And after he found a carrot that was just the right shape...)

You just can't keep yourself from saying "nobody tosses a Dwarf" at 
inappropriate moments.

You point out one word differences between speech in the film and in the book.

You notice everyone else goes "aaaahhh" at the same time when Legolas 
gets off his horse.

You're certain that tiny bits have changed since the eighth time you've 
seen the movie.

You have organized your bookmarks into subcategories "elivish" and 'Legolas'.

You devote free time to drawing sketches of LotR characters from the various posters around your room, then realise you don't need the poster, you know the faces off by heart.

A shadow and a threat is growing in your mind.

You stayed up 'til 5am watching the Oscars (in the UK) and threw things at the screen when Ron Howard/Russell Crowe/Jennifer Connelly appeared.

You go to lordoftherings.net and spend hours refreshing the page, just to hear the actors say "Hello, I'm Elijah Wood (or whatever). Welcome to 
lordoftherings.net"

You start saying "a star shines on the hour of our meeting."

You're determined to refresh lordoftherings.net until you discover how to pronounce 'Viggo'.

You have more than 20 LotR sites in your favourites

You are attracted to all people with long blond hair regardless of their sex.

You begin to cry when someone tells you it's just a book and a movie.

You start digging for mithril.

You see birds flying towards you and shout "Crebain from Dunland!", then tell everyone to hide

You shamelessly wear LOTR clothes and try to convince trees and animals 
that you are actually an elf.

You refuse to date because you're afraid you'll fall in love and have to give up your immortality.

Your swearing vocabulary consists of "A Eru", "Elbereth Gilthoniel" and 
"urca"

If you see anyone with a ring you order them to give it to Frodo and become violent when they don't.

You've started forging the Great Rings and try to give them to 3 beautiful people, 7 short people, 9 power hungry people and one seriously evil person.

When people go against your will you warn them that you are not a conjurer of cheap tricks.

You've started stealing vegetables with your shortest, most Scottish friends.

You've started trying to convinve orcs and goblins to breed, with flowers and candlelit dinners.

You attempt to teach the Ringwraiths the importance of stop, drop and roll.

You sign Sam up for swimming lessons at the local pool.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Oct 22, 2003)

Hmmm, let's see...

I only know the movies by heart. So I'm only 1/10000th obsessed.

But you should talk to Lanty, he can check atleast a great number of those things there.


----------



## spirit (Oct 22, 2003)

there is more stuff on the site!!

(http://groups.msn.com/LordOfTheRing...urobessed2.msnw)


----------



## Ai*Estel (Oct 23, 2003)

HEHE, I joined your group.......It looks like it has some cool stuff to keep my obsessed self occupied for some time...


----------



## Aglarthalion (Oct 24, 2003)

You know you're obsessed with Tolkien when you register on a Tolkien Forum on the internet.


----------



## reem (Oct 26, 2003)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA~~!!!!!!fordo chicken dance!!HAHAH!!!HAHA!!!HEHEHE!!!totally hillarious! hehehe!! hehe!!! can't breath!!hehehe!!
reem


----------



## reem (Oct 26, 2003)

hehehahahaha!! toupees for feet!! hahahahahahehehe!!
hehe! sorry sorry!hehe! *wipes tears from eyes* hehe! really sorry! last time i post!! hehe! but these are really hillarious!hjeheheh!!!
reem

*edit*
hahahahahhahahahahaha!!!!You grow long hair and tie it back, and prance around delicately - and you are male.!!!hahahahahahahahahahaha!!!! i can't stop!! ehehe!! this is too much!!!eheh!!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Oct 31, 2003)

What if I really do refresh lordoftherings.net just to have the actors say 'Hi' to me.... then I find a tape recorder to record them saying hi to me???


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 10, 2003)

Then, 33P, you are obsessed.


----------



## spirit (Nov 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Then, 33P, you are obsessed. *



TRUE!


----------



## 33Peregrin (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes I am...... and for some reason everyone was asking me yesterday how I could be obsessed with a movie. Then I said- It's a BOOK. But everyone was asking me. Just yesterday. Don't know why.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 15, 2004)

*How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

*Ways to tell you’re obsessed with The Lord of the Rings​​*You have a One Ring replica.

You watch one of the movies at least once everyday.

You wear "Your Precious" to school everyday.

You busted in the door to Wal*mart once they had The Return of the King on the shelves.

You have brutally attacked anyone who said "Lord of the Rings sucks."

You carry a large stick where ever you go, and if anyone asks you say, " This is my staff and if you come any closer, I will vaporize you."

In your spare time in class you find people who could play rolls in YOUR version of the LotRs film.

You own a horse named Asfaloth, Shadowfax, or a pony named Bill.

You name your pets after LotRs characters. ( I have a cat named Nazgul )

If you can play an instrument, you have memorized the songs and play them when ever you feel like it.

You go absolutly insane after finding " Your Precious" is lost.

You pray every night that Peter Jackson will start filming The Hobbit.

You have memorized the songs and poems in the Lord of the Rings books.

You own more than one Lord of the Rings poster.

You swear you are a Hobbit, Wizard, Elf, or other being from LotRs.

You call your least favorite teacher Sauron, Lord of the Classroom. 

You wear your Lorien brooch and your cape when it is raining outside.

You act/talk like Gollum.

Your sibling somehow resembles an Orc.

You can say the Lord of the Rings poem by memory in common-speech and in the Black-speech of Mordor.

You have been trying to learn Elvish recently.

You often screech at people like a Nazgul.

 The three huge bullies in your class remind you of the Trolls from The Hobbit. ( they are big, they smell, and they are complete idiots) 

 You think Pippin's accent is cute.

 While clutching your Frodo action figure in your hand you scream, " If you want him, come and claim him!", at passing cars.

 You wear hobbit suspenders.

 While riding your horse you scream, " Noro lim, Asfaloth, noro lim!"

 You sing " Into the West" every night before you go to sleep.

 You eat second breakfast, elevensies, afternoon tea.....exc.

 You slip the precious on your finger and accually believe nobody can see you.

 You avoid taking a bath for 13 months.

 You ride a horse instead of a car.



 Well, you guys just think of the rest!!!

 Always,

 Hobbit-queen


----------



## Rangerdave (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

Did you know that in the "orange" color scheme that post is completely invisible?

what fun



RD


----------



## ely (Aug 16, 2004)

> Did you know that in the "orange" color scheme that post is completely invisible?


In the "TTF Classic" scheme, too.  

~*~*~*~

_You name your pets after LotRs characters._ Yeah, I have two fish: Gandalf and Galadriel  

_You swear you are a Hobbit, Wizard, Elf, or other being from LotRs._ Yes, I swear I'm a human. I might be wrong, of course...  

_You act/talk like Gollum._ Probably. 

_You have been trying to learn Elvish recently._ Yes, I have been *trying.*


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

Okay, this is Hobbit-queen again.

Just checking up on things. And I'm here to add a little more.


 

For your friend's birthday you grab a slice of bread and wrap it up in leaves and claim it's Lembas.

You look in the mirror and see yourself with pointed ears.

You growl everytime a Harry Potter fan believes Harry is better than LotRs, because you know better.....

You grow out your hair like one of the Lord of the Rings Dudes.

Everytime you see the ocean you sing Legolas's song to the sea.

You say phrases from LotRs in your sentences with out knowing it. 
Example: " Oh yeah that band played so well last night, you know of what I speak, Gandalf. An eye, lidless, wreathed in flame. He will find the one ring, and kill the one who carries it."

The notes you write to your friends are covered in Lord of the Rings drawings, scribbles, and Middle-Earth languges.

 Well, I better go. Check up on how you are doing later. Don't forget to make up some on your own. I'd love to read what you have to say.

 Always,
Hobbit-queen


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

 Here is some more: You know you are obsessed with TLOTR when you really want to write about it as a real good hobbie; when you feel that TLOTR is somehow connected with other science fiction stories/films, and TLOTR is the very first beginning of them all-the very foundation of them all; here's a good one: when you really, really feel that TLOTR/ME really, really, really happened; that it was not just a make-believe story!-It's real!-It really, really connects with your deepest self from within; it makes you feel more spiritual in a way; know what I mean? You may feel more connected with the Bible itself, and Christianity somehow! This whole thing is kind of hard to explain, but do you know what I mean?


----------



## Elanor2 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

A couple more:

- When going out for a walk, you check the skies every five minutes in case the Eagles come.

- At the office, you drop your pencil regularly so that you can crawl under the desk and whisper "Gollum... come, kitti kitti..."

Elanor


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

yeah, those are cool! I do a lot of them. It was weird cause we (my sister and I) were at the renaissance fest and everyone was doing their best to speak Old English-esque, but kayli turned to me and remarked, "that's how we talk al the time". And we do, too. weirdweirdweird.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

*Even More Ways to Tell you are Obsessed!*​​You constantly speak in a British accent.​​You dance like Merry and Pippen in Edoras.​​You have a crush on someone from the movie.​​You spend all your free time on the internet looking up somthing to do with Lord of the Rings.​​You angrily stare at those geeky Harry Potter fans.​​You pet "Your Precious" everynight before you go to bed.​​You have used Rogaine on your feet to grow hair.​​You rejoice at the passing of another day, because it's one day closer to the day Peter Jackson starts The Hobbit.​​You perm your hair to look like a hobbit or wear it long, strait, and braided like and elf.​​You have put some insane thread like this one on a website.​​You belive Peter Jackson resembles a rather large hobbit.​​You sing Bilbo's traveling songs where ever you go.​​Everyday you sharpen up on your Elvish and Black Speach.​​You have said yes to more than 5 of these.​​You asked for a new model horse for your 16th birthday instead of a car.​​You uncontrolably twitch everytime you hear somthing that even distantly relates to Lord of the Rings.​​You have saved all your ticket stubs you recieved when you saw the LotRs movies.​​You have learned to sword fight, just incase of orcs. ​​Your bed room is a shrine to The Lord of the Rings.​​You read the books more than once every year.​​You are constantly plotting ways to get the LotRs actors' attentions.​​You drink (ginger) ale. ​​​Well, that's all I've got right now. Please think of some more, I love to hear them!​​Always,​Hobbit-queen​


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Aug 24, 2004)

*Re: How to tell you are obsessed with Lord of the Rings*

  Here is more; how does this sound?
When you really, really, really, really want/wish to play TLOTR Characters in the worst way; I am kind of obsessed with wanting/wishing to play the Characters of Galadriel, maybe Frodo & Sam, the main Ringwraith/the Leader/the one who impailed Frodo with the Morgul Blade; my first choice is Galadriel; and maybe to do a stage play of TLOTR if possible!-And when, well, when you always act like the Characters all day, one way or another.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Jan 1, 2005)

*LoTR insanity......do you feel it?*

Okay, who in here drools everytime you see a movie trailor for the Lord of the Rings? 
Do you find yourself talking about a certain.....precioussssss.....?
Do you read the triligy over and over just to make sure you don't miss anything?
Do you memorize every song and poem ever written about The Lord of the Rings?
Do you hold one race of Middle Earth higher than another?

Well, if you said yes to any one of these questions then you may be suffering from a mild form of insanity. It's not really insanity, its more like an obsession.
If you have anything crazy you do for the sake of LoTRs please share it.
I would love to hear about it.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: LoTR insanity......do you feel it?*

my darling hobbit-queen, is this somehow _new_ to you? I would have thought...ah well.


----------



## Thráin II (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: LoTR insanity......do you feel it?*



Hobbit-queen said:


> Okay, who in here drools everytime you see a movie trailor for the Lord of the Rings?
> Do you find yourself talking about a certain.....precioussssss.....?
> Do you read the triligy over and over just to make sure you don't miss anything?
> Do you memorize every song and poem ever written about The Lord of the Rings?
> Do you hold one race of Middle Earth higher than another?


 1) No
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) No
5) Yes

A thread about LOTR insanity in a FORUM about TOLKIEN and the LOTR seems a bit... ordinary?

We're all Tolkien, most of us (if not all?) are LOTR fans and we're all in one way or another obssed with it.


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Mar 14, 2005)

*you know when your a........*

you knowwhen your a hard core fan of lord of the rings whem you do this kind of stuff


1. Your books have fallen apart from reading them too much
2.People at school who don't know your name say hey lotr girl or guy. ~Then you actually turn around~
3.All of your computer files someway relate to LotR
4.You know what LotR, RotK, tTT, FotR, WotR, TORN, RotkEE, tTTEE, FotrEE all mean.
5.You own each soundtrack and EE edition.
6.You have seen in theaters lotr more that once
7. 2+
8.5+
10. 10+
11. People just stop asking you what movie you would like to see. They just put it in or go take you to see it.
12. People refuse to watch LotR with you ~even people who like it~
13. For the annual church bake sale they stop asking you to bring something because they are still overstocked with your Lembas bread.
14.You have made LotR costumes and ware em occasionally.
15.Your mom yells at you for talking in a Scottish and or English accent, again, saying, "You’re from Oklahoma so stop trying to be all Lotrish!!"~
16.Your friends stop talking to you. 8-( ~This has happened to me~
17.All of your Cds have some Lotr Connection ~Like enya~ or even soundtracks!
18.in putting on LotR to watch again your family leaves the room 
19.You are convinced that if you pinch your ears up they will eventually turn into Hobbit or Elf ears.
20.You have a LotR website.
21.Your refuse to wear shoes even in winter in the snow. ~That would be me~
22.You have a chain around your neck with your replica of the one ring on it
23. You are wearing the one ring.
24.You own one of the rings of power.
25.You own 2+ rings
26.You can say any or all of the movies word for word.
27.You sing the bath song in the shower or bathtub.
28. You sing constantly a lotr song.
29. You can sing/talk in elvish or in Rohirrim.
30. You have a lotr action figure and are playing with it right know!
31.Your wallpaper right now is LotR related somehow. ~Mine is an Arwen one~
32.You have character stand-ups of LotR characters.
33.You have a LotR t-shirt. ~ or a few~
34.You find it hard to make friends with people who don’t like LotR. ~Almost nearly impossible~
35.You can tell how many days left to RotK EE comes out at a moment’s noctice. ~18 days~
36.You can tell just by seeing your room you are a Fan.
37. You write Fanfic or draw Fanart
38. In mouthing the words to you sound clips or to the movies you know exactly when to pause and start back up again~ even in the LONG pauses~
39.Your entire Photobucket is running out of space because of all your pics and blends. ~ I have reached my photobucket limit~ 
40.You often use the terms: Alas, naught, all-for-naught, nigh to sounds more lotrish.
41.You want to sound LotRish.
42.You are quiet enjoying the fact that these all sound likes you. ~I am!! ~
43.You know every actors name to every character.
44.You speak and write elvish.
45.You learned it all on your own!!! ~Im trying!!! ~
46.You watched the Oscars, golden globes, and the MTV movie awards to root for lotr and you never missed a commercial fearing you would miss a moment of a glimpse of an actor or actress and shouted for all when there was one
47.You shouted for joy with every award won.
48.You have an undying grudge against movie that beat LotR in winning an award.
49.You had a LotR costume party on Halloween or just on the weekend.
50.For your Drama class monologue you did a speech from LotR.
51.you have all the LotR games *More tomorrow 

​


----------



## Urambo Tauro (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: you know when your a........*

Guilty as charged, your honour.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: you know when your a........*

just on a random tangent, Aslan, there are threads identical to this all over the forum. 

I think.


----------



## Zale (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: you know when your a........*

Purely out of interest, what is the thread doing in the Prancing Pony? Surely Stuff & Bother would be better?


----------



## ASLAN THE GREAT (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: you know when your a........*

will i did know were to put that is why i put here


----------



## Kelonus (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: you know when your a........*

I may not be hardcore, but I am a HUGE FAN! That means something.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 1, 2010)

*huge, huge, huge gulp*



When does the Hobbit movie come out? I was surfing old threads...and found _this_...oh sweet Merlin.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 11, 2010)

When your mom gets a job where you work and starts coming out to your table at lunch and telling everyone how much you're into LotR and a guy becomes interested in you because of this fact... and your mother tries to make a match even when you tell her not interested, but then a few years later you are having his son anyway!:*eek: And arguing because he wont read Sil but keeps telling you to stop talking about it so he can read it for himself - so you cannot talk about Sil - and your relationship fails because of it. Okay so the last part was exaggerated - but the rest is true!

If not for LoTR fandom... I extremely likely would not have my son!!:*eek:

Yeah I'm a total Tolkien fanatic and my son is not the only special thing to enter my life because of it.

PS - In the future I'll avoid men who haven't read at least as far as BoLT and love it (Including the poems!)! For that is the true test! My pickings are slim as heck for that too!!:*D;*)


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 11, 2010)

HAHA, my fiance was telling me just this afternoon that he thinks that my knowledge of Tolkien is one of his favorite things about me...I laughed and told him that I was nothing compared to others I know on TTF. 

So...

If you get to know your future brother-in-law really well because between Tolkien and Harry Potter, you can talk for 5 hours non-stop and have a blast doing it! :*D


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't think my guy was impressed with the knowledge so much as just thought it was cool I was into LotR. I think he was most impressed with the fact I was a 26 year old... ahem... inexperienced with men.

But that's good of your fella to value your knowledge.:*D


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey, nothing wrong with that! ;*)

Yea, Michael is pretty cool that way. I have yet to talk him into letting me give the kids Tolkien names, however...:*(


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 11, 2010)

I slightly regret not standing my ground on that. I only wanted the middle name too. We agreed I would get final say if we had a girl. We broke up though and it's highly unlikely I will ever get another child. But in the end my son Colin middle name Evan is who he is and I wouldn't have him by another name now. Ultimately unless one of us had wanted to name him after another family member (that would have carried the most weight) it was not the biggest deal in the world.


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear things didn't work out. :*( But hey, you're young, who knows what life may have in store for you!! :*)


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 11, 2010)

That's so true!:*D


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 28, 2010)

You have TTF on your favorites and you automically click on it whenever you go to your favorites, even if you meant to click on the bank link.


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha!:*D 


On my phone I have a TTF tab open all the time, and I frequently just take the phone out and reload the page.... to the point that I check the forum almost constantly.:*o I don't even remember the last time I used the phone to actually talk/speak... it has been at least a few days. But I check TTF a trillion times a day with the thing. It's a constant button click away, and I can't help myself. (It is also my Sharkey messager.:*D )


----------



## Firawyn (Oct 29, 2010)

Hehe, yea...I used to do that, check TTF hourly, but now I'm just too blasted busy. :*(

Okay, so...

When you turn down... eh-hem... with your fiance in favor of more Tolkien related research for an upcoming Role Play. :*o


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha - I'd like to think anyone I'd love enough to agree to marry I would never turn down. But that just isn't how it works is it. ;*)


(Wouldn't want to be on the _turned down over RPG research_ end of it. Though I might offer to do the research for him in exchange for it. If he says no to THAT offer - then I'm sorry to say it but he wont hear the end of it for a good long while. :*D)


----------

